# Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks to *Stroked1.8t* for his donation.
Thanks to *Wizard_of_OD* for his donation.
Thanks to *[email protected]* for his donation.
Thanks to *XXX008XXX* for his donation.
Big Thanks to *[email protected]* for the Perfect bar/plate intercooler core!
Still in testing phase. Pictures are worth a thousand words.
Update: Replaced pics with video
283whp/[email protected] dyno video
http://www.germanmods.com/MKV/rabbit_v.mp4









































paypal address for donations [email protected]

Thanks for any support
Andre
_Modified by Audi4u at 9:04 AM 1-16-2008_

_Modified by Audi4u at 7:54 AM 2-4-2008_

_Modified by Audi4u at 7:55 AM 2-4-2008_

_Modified by Audi4u at 7:56 AM 2-4-2008_

_Modified by Audi4u at 7:57 AM 2-4-2008_


_Modified by Audi4u at 9:54 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love spaghetti!!!


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

looks like it's still on the electronic throttle body. Did you rev it with software or do you have the ETB working?


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for standalone


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

yesssssssssssssss


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

wow







looking for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (KoF)*

Wow, thats my perfect nightmare. 
A giant cluster of wires. 
Kill me now.
Props, May the force be with you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

There WILL at least be weekly updates.
next the car will be fitted with an EUROJET intercooler and a custom 3 inch 034 exhaust system.(exhaust will be modified some more to keep the ecu happy)
Car will then be tuned and dyno'ed NA to see how much power before boost is added.
This will take time and money so if anyone would like to donate and/or sponsor parts, you can email or paypal me at [email protected]


----------



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

best of luck to this project!


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

awesome to see somebody taking action... best of luck to you


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

right on man


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

cant wait to see how it works.....should be a fun project...what turbo it that...?...looks pretty big..


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I don't want to jinx anything just yet. but...
A rabbit with a boost controller would be pure orgy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_cant wait to see how it works.....should be a fun project...what turbo it that...?...looks pretty big..

**GT35R**
Some sensor testing........
















































Nothing special, just getting valves for the important sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i love it. inline 5 turbo... couldn't ask for more. 2.0 what? 260 to the wheels @7 pounds(maybe more?). any 1 know what a stock gti is boosting?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

It's cool if you can get it to work, too bad the whole turbo/standalone setup will cost more than the difference between a GTI and Rabbit in the first place







If it outperforms it though, man the sky will fall, let me tell you that much.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

If I send you paypal will you buy the Lambo valve cover?

















_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_If it outperforms it though, man the sky will fall, let me tell you that much. 

The last time andre pushed the envelope ,the 1.8T forum had a spasm almost bringing down vortex


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_If I send you paypal will you buy the Lambo valve cover?
















The last time andre pushed the envelope ,the 1.8T forum had a spasm almost bringing down vortex
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm aiming for 300whp @ 10psi


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm aiming for 300whp @ 10psi

it can't be done, give up now!


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I am sure this has been talked about 1000000 times. But are these I-5's at all similar to the older Audi 20Vs?
As many people knows those are real strong motors.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_I am sure this has been talked about 1000000 times. But are these I-5's at all similar to the older Audi 20Vs?
As many people knows those are real strong motors.


only thing this engine shares with the old 10v and 20v is the fact that they are a 5 cyl.....thats about it....


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_It's cool if you can get it to work, too bad the whole turbo/standalone setup will cost more than the difference between a GTI and Rabbit in the first place.

Only if you overpaid for your Rabbit...
You don't NEED to use 034 to be able to boost the rabbit. Unitronics claims to have software to control boost with the rabbit ecu...
As I've said a million times. Unless you are completely incapable of doing anything yourself forced induction on the Rabbit WILL NOT have to cost more than just buying a GTI.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (magilson)*

Same story when the VR6 versus 1.8T 
Ppl had a hard on for the 1.8T when it first came out. Voila .. simple chip upgrade and bye bye VR6
until the VR6 turbo kits came OUT with PROPER fuelling. Bye bye 1.8T
If the 2.5 internals are as strong as the VR6, bye bye 2.0T FSI
So beyond a chip for the 2.0T FSI, wha other upgrades can u spend to get significant power ? $4K for a BT kit ?? LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*

this picture is great haha you are to crazy dre
anyone want to donate a pair of 15" slicks? i have a brand new set of wheels for you










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:24 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Same story when the VR6 versus 1.8T 
Ppl had a hard on for the 1.8T when it first came out. Voila .. simple chip upgrade and bye bye VR6
until the VR6 turbo kits came OUT with PROPER fuelling. Bye bye 1.8T
If the 2.5 internals are as strong as the VR6, bye bye 2.0T FSI
So beyond a chip for the 2.0T FSI, wha other upgrades can u spend to get significant power ? $4K for a BT kit ?? LOL 


What was the price difference between a VR6 and a 1.8t car....IIFC the VR6 was more....thats why this is even cooler....the 2.5 is so much cheaper than a 2.0t...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_it can't be done, give up now!

I'll give up if you make 400whp before me


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I will make 400, can't tell you when.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

all props to ya Andre, the only thing i am concerned is transmission, the factory 5 speed blows, you would probably have to swap that too, for something more reliable


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

go dude go. get it done!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_go dude go. get it done! 

then what would you have to look forward to tomorrow.
he will get it done, in his own time and it will blow your mind.
then he might have a chance against me.


----------



## The_Black_Pearl (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Amazing. So sweet.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

Just subscribing to the thread....
My basically stock GTI boosts around 12psi, spikes at like 14. 
Cool project man!


----------



## Oqsy (Oct 12, 2006)

mmm. can't wait to see how this turns out. now someone needs to to find a way to boost a tiptronic 2.5 (i know, trade for a GTI... but what fun is that?)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Oqsy)*

Injectors and boost gauge








480cc/min


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Injectors and boost gauge








480cc/min


YES! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

YES! finally a turbo rabbit project w/ progress! right on man!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Subscribed


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl.*

The 2.5 seems to have the smallest intakes valves but the largest exhaust valves.
I'm guessing even though the intake valves are smaller(about 4mm) the more agressive duration and lift of the NA engine will make up for the flow.
as far as exhaust which has the largest size of all the compared engines(about 2mm) this setup will be good at getting the froced air of the gt35r back out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.5 20v engine








2.0 fsi engine / 1.8t 20v engine








1.8t engine....shows a different exhaust valve size than pic above!








vr6 24v engine










_Modified by Audi4u at 11:21 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x100000!!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (~kInG~)*

progress







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (stangg172006)*

just a stupid question..
this will fit the jetta too?
it just seems like all of the kits are being tired on the rabbits.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (turbomyJetta)*

yeah, same thing, just jettas are more expensive


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Video
1st clip: 034 idling UNTUNED fuel AND spark
2nd clip 034 revving Spark only @ 0 degrees timing
enjoy!
http://www.germanmods.com/MKV/rabbit_v.mp4


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

kick ass....you da man Andre


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

I delivered your extended warranty out of the back of my truck


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

any pics of the turbo in the engine bay? i wanna get a sense of its orientation...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_I delivered your extended warranty out of the back of my truck









chris when you get a bike? hit me up we will go out some time..and as for you dre, are you done yet??your parts came in today


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

i am getting paid next friday, i will contribute some $$$
Yev


----------



## x82d (Mar 9, 2006)

make sure you build that tranny or else it will blow. the stock 2.5l transmissions can only handle 233hp at the crank or something like that.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (x82d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x82d* »_make sure you build that tranny or else it will blow. the stock 2.5l transmissions can only handle 233hp at the crank or something like that.

how did you come about that number? 
hp doesn't break trannies


----------



## SuperHare07 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

No, but torque does, hahahaha


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (x82d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x82d* »_make sure you build that tranny or else it will blow. the stock 2.5l transmissions can only handle 233hp at the crank or something like that.

I thought that was the torque number for the auto transmission? if you swap out a better clutch and fly wheel in a manual then wouldn't that solve the problem?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*

Awesome project andre if I didn't have so many cars I'd be bulding one myself.. was supposed to sell the jetta but just couldnt' do it.. hadit on the trailer and everything to go deliver it.
Think I left some 3" cats up in nj still. I'll be back up up a week from saturday if you are free come down and grab one.. 
And if I still have a used forge or baileys around you can have that too.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

oh and I am going to be selling my 02Q from my A3.. Basicaly an 02m with a stronger passenger side diff bearing.. Will have axles and the trans for sale.. too much to donate but if your interested I could work a good price with you..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey chris, long time!
Sent you an IM
Thanks


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

this thread makes me happy


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

where is my weekly update.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice project!


----------



## Foxxridergt (Apr 16, 2007)

you are my god


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre, 
will be in town saturday and sunday. let me know if you want me to come by to look at what we talked about. 
Im me your number incase its not in my phone anymore and I can give you a ring when I get up there.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You have IM.
I will be free all weekend.
Just have to find a spot to mount the SEM in the car


----------



## Foxxridergt (Apr 16, 2007)

ill donate this weekend after i get paid


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Foxxridergt)*

Any updates on the turbo kit?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Andre, sorry I didn't get a chance to call I was running aroudn all weekend. Just got back to the office at 1 afer driving straight since 10pm last nite other then an hour and half nape in virginia.
I should be back up next weekend though for a little longer and with less to do so I'll give you a ring.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

looks ****ing awsome !
not ready to try a project like this yet but it is in my list of things to do.....
TURBO Rabbit Bitches...... What?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Looking for someone local that can tig weld.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre sorry I wasn't able to meet up with you again.. I ran right from GA on sunday nite to forcefed on monday morning.. slept in their shop.. finished the car I was bulding tuesday nite.. drove to my parents dropped the car off the 4th and left.. 
If you can get it tacked up with a mig I can weld it down here for you.. unless you stll need someone who can mock it all up.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_andre sorry I wasn't able to meet up with you again.. I ran right from GA on sunday nite to forcefed on monday morning.. slept in their shop.. finished the car I was bulding tuesday nite.. drove to my parents dropped the car off the 4th and left.. 
If you can get it tacked up with a mig I can weld it down here for you.. unless you stll need someone who can mock it all up.

It's ok. I don,t own any kind of welding equipment.
All the shops that was supposed to help on the projects are all "BACKED UP"
the one shop thats not full wants $400 for intercooler piping.








Any help you can offer i appreciate.
Just let me know.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

****ing sweet project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow. thats sweet


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

no one post unless your Audi4u! i get all excited for nothing!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

do you have any idea what it takes to turbo a non turbo car, put it on standalone and have it run correctly, trick the factory computer so its happy, custom make intercooler piping, build an exhaust mani, build a downpipe..........
keep your panties on, it will happen, but apparently not by your schedule. 
where that other company failed/gave up with there 2.5 turbo build, Andre will succeed.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (SuperHare07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_do you have any idea what it takes to turbo a non turbo car, put it on standalone and have it run correctly, trick the factory computer so its happy, custom make intercooler piping, build an exhaust mani, build a downpipe..........
keep your panties on, it will happen, but apparently not by your schedule. 
where that other company failed/gave up with there 2.5 turbo build, Andre will succeed. 








im not at all doubting his abilities! I was just sharing my excitement for this project. And yes i understand how hard it is, if it was easy id be running around with a 2.5T badge!


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey man I know you wanted to do your IC piping but have you ever checked out Marine Exhaust hose? You can get it any size you want it bends perfectly to any shape smooth inside and cost $8 a foot... IM me if you want more info about it


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_Hey man I know you wanted to do your IC piping but have you ever checked out Marine Exhaust hose? You can get it any size you want it bends perfectly to any shape smooth inside and cost $8 a foot... IM me if you want more info about it

Im sent.


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

did u start or finish with the ecu


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

any update on this?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks to [email protected] for sponsoring an intercooler for the project.
Also the Hardware ie: piping, turbo manifold and intake manifold will be done by http://www.aptuning.com


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

From the wise words of larry the cable guy giter done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

great news man! keep up the good work!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (max44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max44* »_did u start or finish with the ecu 


No sure what you mean








The plan is to get the "stock ecu" to run the car properly with all the added hardware.(turbo, diverter valve etc)
Then tune it with the standalone. I have a reason for this. 
To rip the stock ecu and cluster and run an aftermarket SEM and cluster is too easy. I'm looking for a challenge. The challenge is to get the ecu to accept all the hardware changes so that when the car is fully tune on SEM those setting can be converted to a flash chip so every rabbit can be turbo'd for a low cost.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The challenge is to get the ecu to accept all the hardware changes so that when the car is fully tune on SEM those setting can be converted to a flash chip so every rabbit can be turbo'd for a low cost.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ur my hero


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The challenge is to get the ecu to accept all the hardware changes so that when the car is fully tune on SEM those setting can be converted to a flash chip so every rabbit can be turbo'd for a low cost.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

this is only for manuals obviously?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (thug4life)*

I'm fairly new to tuning. Could someone fill me in on what standalone tuning is?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_I'm fairly new to tuning. Could someone fill me in on what standalone tuning is?

basicly you get a standalone to be able to write your own engine programing. Fuel maps, timing maps
It would replace your factory computer typicly.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
basicly you get a standalone to be able to write your own engine programing. Fuel maps, timing maps
It would replace your factory computer typicly.

And the programming he comes up with on that could be turned into a widely-produced ECU reflash?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
And the programming he comes up with on that could be turned into a widely-produced ECU reflash?

no


----------



## karmatoburn (Aug 1, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

the link didnt work for me.....dam


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Update: Car is now in the hands of http://www.aptuning.com


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Update: Car is now in the hands of http://www.aptuning.com


Can't wait man keep us posted good luck


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

oh boy, i can barely keep my panties on at this point


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (blacked2.5)*

Subscribed


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

great work!!!!


----------



## dee ess kay (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
No sure what you mean








The plan is to get the "stock ecu" to run the car properly with all the added hardware.(turbo, diverter valve etc)
Then tune it with the standalone. I have a reason for this. 
To rip the stock ecu and cluster and run an aftermarket SEM and cluster is too easy. I'm looking for a challenge. The challenge is to get the ecu to accept all the hardware changes so that when the car is fully tune on SEM those setting can be converted to a flash chip so every rabbit can be turbo'd for a low cost.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think i just fell in love with you......will you.................Turbo my rabbit =D


----------



## Ludic (Aug 26, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

Wow! You're doing what I've been dreaming of doing for a while now.
Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S.: Why is this project not on motorgeek.com?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (jettadrvr94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_Wow! You're doing what I've been dreaming of doing for a while now.
Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Car is still with http://www.aptuning.com.
I cant wait! 
I have plans to own the MOST powerful MKV.
350-400WHP to start!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Car is still with http://www.aptuning.com.
I cant wait! 
I have plans to own the MOST powerful MKV.
350-400WHP to start!

You can do it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Car is still with http://www.aptuning.com.
I cant wait! 
I have plans to own the MOST powerful MKV.
350-400WHP to start!

Andre?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Andre?

Hey What's up


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Any idea on when the car will be back from tuning?
I really want to see what they do with the 2.5!!!!!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Andre doesn't need any help tuning. If someone did tune it for him, he would just retune it and make another 150hp.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Great Build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

good stuff


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (screwball)*

nice project!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (junior617524)*

Cant wait to see what this will do!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_any updates? 

[email protected] will be emailing pics of the progress as soon as they get their camera repaired.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i can not wait till you get this car back so we can start on it. you know i will be your bitch till its done


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

this is the best thing i seen on vortex for mk5 rabbits....i might just have to hold off the coil overs and start saving for this 350whp? i wount sleep


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (CandyWhabbit)*

i have a set of new tires and wheels for you
















o wait thats my car but you can borrow them


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
o wait thats my car but you can borrow them









I guess you will have to borrow them from yourself since you will be the driver on the track...lol


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

rotors look a little warnout


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_rotors look a little warnout

that picture has zero miles on them all i did was install smaller rotors and caliper carriers and test fit the wheels, those rotors have about ten feet on them....


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

weird, must have been the flash then. 
MT rock


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Looks promising


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Update on page 1.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Happy Thanksgiving!!


_Modified by Audi4u at 5:59 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

yo dre let me borrow that 35R i wonder how that would work with my atp 2.0t kit....i bet everything would work without a hitch all you would really need to change is the 90 elbow out the turbo and the first intercooler pipe


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

the stock maf worked for this?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Hi Andre....more pics of this for your brother from another mother?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Hi Andre....more pics of this for your brother from another mother?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Hi Andre....more pics of this for your brother from another mother?

















I have alot more pics that I can't release yet.
Many secrets in this project. Car should be done in a few weeks.
The plan is to get 350whp by the cars 1st birthday(feb 2008).
Tune some more for 400whp on stock motor
And run 11s by spring time when Englishtown opens up.
After thats accomplished, then rods/piston go in with higher boost. 
I'm out for blood...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I have alot more pics that I can't release yet.

You have my email.You know what to do.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You have my email.You know what to do.









hunting for the next source of revenue?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
hunting for the next source of revenue?

Dude when Andre and I were pitching marbles you didnt even have an SEM system








I allready saw the images before he posted them....just pulling his leg and I dont need to hunt for revenue


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Dude when Andre and I were pitching marbles you didnt even have an SEM system









and this is relevant to my comment how?
kids pitch marbles so most likely you didn't have SEM either.
just messing with you Issam.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Wizard-of-OD)*

you take the number 7 bus down neck to see martenez, cause everyone knows his **** is da BOMB!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (XXX008XXX)*

I was promised the car will be completely done by the end of the year.
So I figure I should be getting a call really soon!


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

cant wait to see this thing running
dynoed
such a big inspiration to me.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (CandyWhabbit)*

when do i get to beat the crap out of that things


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

so jeff, when do i get to rape you on my GIXXER 750














man i can not wait til riding season


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_so jeff, when do i get to rape you on my GIXXER 750














man i can not wait til riding season 

yeah me neither man i was so busy this year i only went 700 miles all season which was pretty beat...i took my bike out a couple days ago to my girls house two towns over what a mistake that was i froze my nuts off


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I guess I'm getting coal for Christmas.
I still haven't heard from aptuning.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Spoke to aptuning today.
Seems both parties are unclear on what the word "sponsorship" means.
The project has been abandoned.
Lesson learned: get everything in writing.
/thread http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Lesson learned: get everything in writing.

Sorry to hear about that; I myself have fallen victim to such things. Verbal agreements < Written agreements.


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this is really bad pr for aptunning.


----------



## c00lkid54 (Jan 10, 2007)

wow i read this whole thing......i got excited only to be really shot down in the end.......


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*

wow, harsh....whats happening?
looks like a killer set up...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_wow, harsh....whats happening?
looks like a killer set up...

We are working it out.
Hopefully we can get back on track and make some serious power before the cars birthday in feb 08.


----------



## c00lkid54 (Jan 10, 2007)

goodluck to you bro, i live in amboy so i hope to see it around


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*

good luck to you, my brother!!!!!!!!
i hope things work out!!!!
i would love to donate, but my paycheck is very little nowadays, i use all of it for food and rent and other bills basically. ill save and give what i can, which prob wont be much anyway.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Picking the car up tomorrow......


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

in what kind of shape?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_in what kind of shape?

It supposed to be all together and driving.
If all goes well should have the 1st dyno in about 2 weeks or worst case 1 month.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

sweet, i cant wait. good to hear


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

really? how'd it work out?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

the car still needs to have the votex front lip installed to cover the bottom of the intercooler but here are pictures as of today


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

whos finishing it? or finished it?
who's HEP? thought APtuning was doing it?










_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:22 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

are those secondaries working on wiresless power and triggers


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

wow. just wow. i have tears in my eyes. that thing is beautiful.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
who's HEP? thought APtuning was doing it?









_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:22 PM 12-29-2007_

AP Tuning farmed this out.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
AP Tuning farmed this out.
-Jeffrey Atwood

what does that mean?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
what does that mean?

APtuning organized the job but they highered a fabracator to do all the work for them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_whos finishing it? or finished it?
who's HEP? thought APtuning was doing it?









http://www.heperformance.com/index.html


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (15DGR V6)*

drool


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh. My. God. O_O


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

How much did all of this cost O_O


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

So is this now on an 034 SIC instead of full standalone? Fab work looks great!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
APtuning organized the job but they highered a fabracator to do all the work for them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh thanks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So is this now on an 034 SIC instead of full standalone? Fab work looks great!

Stiill using full SEM 
timing control is still needed.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

so roughly how far has this set you?


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

ohh snap!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Stiill using full SEM 
timing control is still needed.

Oh ok, was wondering because of the MAF (and other emissions control equip that most people do without)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Oh ok, was wondering because of the MAF (and other emissions control equip that most people do without)

Just trying to keep the MIL off until I have no options


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

that is some very good fab work


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

As I wipe the tear from my eye in absolute respect, I admit I dont have the hair on my sac to do that to my bunny. Looks sweet Dre http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ?*

Soo uhh how much did this whole project cost? and hows she runnin?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
AP Tuning farmed this out.
-Jeffrey Atwood

ah ok....thought so


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.heperformance.com/vwmore.html


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

for a man who believes in mechanical beauty....that thing is a work of art....congrats, and best of luck on the rest.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

god that is pretty


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_for a man who believes in mechanical beauty....that thing is a work of art....congrats, and best of luck on the rest. 

word


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

very hott


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

ok thats three requests for rough price estimate, was it that expensive?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_ok thats three requests for rough price estimate, was it that expensive? 

lets just say if you called APtuning to get this done it would prob cost you half of what you paid for your rabbit







andre is baller


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

call HEP if you want something like this, APT is only the middle man.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
lets just say if you called APtuning to get this done it would prob cost you half of what you paid for your rabbit







andre is baller









oye


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Happy New Year!!!
Hopefully should have a dyno in ~2 weeks


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

happy new year to you too! cant wait to see the dyno!!!


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Damn Dre !!!!!!
You killing them softly........
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to take it for a spin


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (outlaw)*

This is such a sick setup. Ive followed this thread for a few months from when it started but i kinda fell off looking at it until Vic brought it up to me again today. This is definatly in future plans for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guys


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

looks very hott


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










That looks EXPENSIVE!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

but clean


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

That is a thing of absolute beauty.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

waaay sexy. Looks better than the GTI. Love all the shiny tanks and tubes. Does this make the front end noticeably heavier? I love the other thread of the engine bay cleanup with the removal and rearrangement of the battery etc. These are my favorite two threads and to see them combined!!! Maybe I'll have the balls to do this in a few years.
Can't wait to hear how this car drives after time. Good luck!


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

You're gonna want the extra weight on the front wheels with the amount of torque this monster will likely end up putting out...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (david8814)*

its a job well done


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*

extra weight..thats funny..what like 25 lbs more?!
fab work is amazing,one of the best







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

fuel the fire


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

This thing looks amazing...way to go. Can't wait to see the dyno results


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

that turbo set up looks awesome. can't wait till it is for sale.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Just to let you guys know the car drives just like stock.
Drove it 2 1/2hours back home.
Things to do:
1 Install widband and egt.
2 Redesign fuel sytem
3 Permanently mount SEM
4 Tune!


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I really doubt that intercooler, turbocharger, manifolds, pipes, et al. will add *only* 25lbs. Any weight increase will make a difference in handling, just look at racing handicaps: as much as 50 lbs in the boot can --variably-- influence handling.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_I really doubt that intercooler, turbocharger, manifolds, pipes, et al. will add *only* 25lbs. Any weight increase will make a difference in handling, just look at racing handicaps: as much as 50 lbs in the boot can --variably-- influence handling.

are you forgetting about the exhaust manifold and intake manifold/airbox assembly that was removed....yes the new parts do have a weight but so do the parts coming off the car


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I really dont think Dre gives a flying f_uc_k about weight.......
He build this car to have fun.








Back on topic


_Modified by outlaw at 12:36 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_
I really dont think Dre gives a flying f_uc_k about weight.......
He build this car to have fun.








Back on topic

right, this car is going to haul ass, which is the objective.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
right, this car is going to haul ass, which is the objective.

x2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Here is a 2.0t G/s for comparison
Does this make the rabbit at least as fast as a chipped GTI @ only 5psi revving to 5500rpm?!!
BTW my log was done in 2nd gear, 3rd gear will show more G/S
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
2.5








2.0T


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

sorry, i dont get it... can someone explain the graph to me? it seems as if the 2.5T gets a higher number at lower rpms... but what does that mean?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

he is comparing the air flow that is being sucked threw the mass air flow sensor, a 200whp car will pull x amount of air in and he is comparing the amount of air being sucked threw the mass air flow sensor on a chipped 2.0t that is prob like 220whp to his car at 5 psi it can give you a very rough estimate on his hp assuming that fuel and timing is ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the car is being worked on as we speak the mad doctor is locked in the garage
















sorry andre the only picture i could find just happens to be a white guy










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:49 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ohhhh nice. thanks for the explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_he is comparing the air flow that is being sucked threw the mass air flow sensor, a 200whp car will pull x amount of air in and he is comparing the amount of air being sucked threw the mass air flow sensor on a chipped 2.0t that is prob like 220whp to his car at 5 psi it can give you a very rough estimate on his hp assuming that fuel and timing is ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the car is being worked on as we speak the mad doctor is locked in the garage
















sorry andre the only picture i could find just happens to be a white guy


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

That header looks beautiful!!!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

that SRI looks amazing I want one!!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

how much of a headache is this car? want to sell it?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Just trying to keep the MIL off until I have no options

Couldnt you go back to the roots system?Leave the stock ecu running everything but the injectors?
BTW I love these images best:


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

are you going to be wiring up the second set of injectors?
wondering why you went dual injectors instead of just 1 huge injector


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

it can be tweaked better/ more responsive than one large one IMO


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Couldnt you go back to the roots system?Leave the stock ecu running everything but the injectors?


I could, but I need to control timing also. Im wondering if I will have an issue when my G/S start going through the roof.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_are you going to be wiring up the second set of injectors?
wondering why you went dual injectors instead of just 1 huge injector

I'm going to eventually need about 1200cc/min flow in each runner.
So i will be running 550cc on the 1st rail and 630cc on the second rail.
That way I can get Stock like gas mileage when not in boost.
I refuse to daily drive on ~1200cc injectors.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_

I refuse to daily drive on ~1200cc injectors.

lame hahaha...go balls out...gas is cheap nowadays


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

those pics look awesome.







I can't wait till it is for sale.


----------



## CrAsH721 (Jul 9, 2007)

amazing pics. wow are you selling it too? thats awesome how much hp are you getting? and is the company that like made it going to sell them? how much did this whole thing cost? and it looks really good by the way finally a turboed rabbit


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (CrAsH721)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrAsH721* »_amazing pics. wow are you selling it too? thats awesome how much hp are you getting? and is the company that like made it going to sell them? how much did this whole thing cost? and it looks really good by the way finally a turboed rabbit 

the big thing is that its a turbo 2.5 thats working








i hope that there will be a kit for sale


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

he isn't selling the car, I was just messing with him. you know how you give you friends a rough time. ha ha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
the big thing is that its a turbo 2.5 thats working








i hope that there will be a kit for sale

I will assemble a kit Only if there is enough demand for it.
I guess we will see after the dynos.








The Engine management and wideband is almost finished being installed.
Damn vw only put one grommet in the firewall


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I will assemble a kit Only if there is enough demand for it.


If you build it, they will come...


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

you know any welders/fabricators who will work for cheap


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_you know any welders/fabricators who will work for cheap









You!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hahaha nice


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

are you ready to dyno yet








and send out a stock pistons and rod already so we can build your spare motor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_are you ready to dyno yet








and send out a stock pistons and rod already so we can build your spare motor









Stock pistons are very cheap


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Stock pistons are very cheap









anyone sorce a rod that is compatable with the stock piston and crank on a new 2.5???


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all from word of mouth......the big end is the same as a 1.8t crank and the length is the same at 144 and the 2.5 uses a 19mm pin.....so you could get a set of 5 rods from somebody like Integrated Engineering. I have talked to them and they said if there is enough interest they would be willing to break up a 4 rod set to package a couple 5 rod sets. that is if all specs above are accurate.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_all from word of mouth......the big end is the same as a 1.8t crank and the length is the same at 144 and the 2.5 uses a 19mm pin.....so you could get a set of 5 rods from somebody like Integrated Engineering. I have talked to them and they said if there is enough interest they would be willing to break up a 4 rod set to package a couple 5 rod sets. that is if all specs above are accurate.

i know all those specs are right but i don't kno if the stock rods are tappered or not


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

someone on here has a spare engine sitting around that could be torn down relatively easily


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_someone on here has a spare engine sitting around that could be torn down relatively easily









he wouldn't happen to own a united grey turbo rabbit with a GT35R would he.....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he wouldn't happen to own a united grey turbo rabbit with a GT35R would he.....









thats the guy


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he wouldn't happen to own a united grey turbo rabbit with a GT35R would he.....









I hate that guy! He swears the rabbit's going to be fast...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

lol you guys are hilarious


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*



















































_Modified by Audi4u at 7:46 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*









wires!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Just to let everyone know I'm about 5+ days behind schedule


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Just to let everyone know I'm about 5+ days behind schedule
















dont worry bro. you have all our support. thanks for the update


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Just to let everyone know I'm about 5+ days behind schedule
















thats cuz last saturday you were helpin work on my car and not yours


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats cuz last saturday you were helpin work on my car and not yours









yea and i never got a phone call to help wire the stand alone either...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

ME!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

about the welder/fab that is ...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

and i run that A/C all day


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

orgasm to my eyes. more plz


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_orgasm to my eyes. more plz

They are called eyegasms


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

lol


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

sub for updates. 
I love it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_sub for updates. 
I love it

almost done just needs a little more wiring andre just needs to find the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif give him a week or two or maybe just one day of warm weather


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
almost done just needs a little more wiring andre just needs to find the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif give him a week or two or maybe just one day of warm weather









he is a "tropical" person. i did offer him the use of my heated garage. he just does not like me because i am white


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
he is a "tropical" person. i did offer him the use of my heated garage. he just does not like me because i am white
















I'm too drugged up on pain killers to laugh.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I'm too drugged up on pain killers to laugh.....









how come i was at you house all day saturday and not once was i offered a pain killer







then we could have drove around to take some logs lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
how come i was at you house all day saturday and not once was i offered a pain killer







then we could have drove around to take some logs lol

Because I'm selfish and you look like you already had some.
plus I had to keep m eyes on the road since only thing you were looking at 
was the boost gauge!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

so is the car driveable yet.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Because I'm selfish and you look like you already had some.
plus I had to keep m eyes on the road since only thing you were looking at 
was the boost gauge!









thanks guys, I needed a laugh today. 


_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 4:15 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

so have you had it dynoed yet?


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

great build keep up the great work


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_so have you had it dynoed yet?

not yet.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

so does the 034 ecu allow you to tune all 8 injectors without buying something else?
how much power will 5 1200cc injectors allow for at say 90-95% duty cycle?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_so does the 034 ecu allow you to tune all 8 injectors without buying something else?
how much power will 5 1200cc injectors allow for at say 90-95% duty cycle?

yes
he doesn't have 1200cc injectors. why would you run 90-95% duty, thats not smart.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i know all those specs are right but i don't kno if the stock rods are tappered or not

Probably tappered as that seems to be the norm with VW these days.I have 5 cylinder 144mm/20mm kits that I sell to the Audi AAN/3B/ADU guys all the time.This is no different and I would be very shocked if VW used anything other than a 144mm rod.

_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_
how much power will 5 1200cc injectors allow for at say 90-95% duty cycle?

Do you know how friggin big 1200cc injectors are!?over 800whp....
You bought a turbo yet?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Probably tappered as that seems to be the norm with VW these days.I have 5 cylinder 144mm/20mm kits that I sell to the Audi AAN/3B/ADU guys all the time.This is no different and I would be very shocked if VW used anything other than a 144mm rod.


Do you have a piston and rod set for me?
Im waiting for some injector connectors from 034 to make my injector harness for the rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

worlds slowest build up thread going on here.....yawn


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_worlds slowest build up thread going on here.....yawn

















Just got some parts in yesterday (more wiring).


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_








Just got some parts in yesterday (more wiring).


why do your parts show up and mine take forever


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

Started wiring staged Injectors.
If everything goes as planned I'l' be able to drive under real boost tomorrow.
I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

what is real boost?????? how much


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

1bar 14.5psi
Or 15psi


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

so should be good for ABOUT 300-330 HP? SWEET


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

thats lookin good. can't wait to see the numbers.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_so should be good for ABOUT 300-330 HP? SWEET


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

so we hit the dyno today........10psi.......


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so we hit the dyno today........10psi.......

how sweet it is!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
how sweet it is!









yes how sweet it is, we did no tuning today do to time...... i can tell you their is another 20-30whp to be made while still at 10psi once andre get this thing dialed in....we just did 2 dyno pulls with how it was bolted together and started, no timing and pig rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

was the car driving itself, I couldn't see anyone inside


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_was the car driving itself, I couldn't see anyone inside
















Didn't you see me smile at the end


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

oh, ok, now I see you


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

9 days to spare, you got another date planned before then?


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Just got chills watching that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_9 days to spare, you got another date planned before then?









I bought the car on 2/9/07 so I have 6 days left before her birthday.
Only got 3200miles on her. Still have alot of work left. But will try to accomplish another dyno.
Log of G/S on dyno 










_Modified by Audi4u at 8:02 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I bought the car on 2/9/07 so I have 6 days left before her birthday.
Only got 3200miles on her. Still have alot of work left. But will try to accomplish another dyno.
Log of G/S on dyno 









_Modified by Audi4u at 8:02 AM 2-3-2008_

gee andre just a shot in the dark if you could rev the car another 500-1000 rpm that would bring your horsepower over 300whp wouldn't it
.....hmmm i swore this couldn't be done but i guess everyone that said it couldn't was just to lazy to figure out the numbers on paper before they opened their mouths








edit: now all you need is a lambo valve cover for baller status


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:21 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I had 260ft/lb at 5800rpm if I can hold that trq to 7000rpm then (260tq*7000/5252)= 346whp
I wonder If the STOCK exhaust will flow that well.
5800rpm limit sucks.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Theres no way to raise the rev limiter with the 034? I definatly do think you could make a lot more power with a higher rev and also like you said that stock exhaust is killing you too probably


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Theres no way to raise the rev limiter with the 034?

Of course there is,I think Andre is being conservative.
Andre you forget to take a video calibrating the dyno....remember what happened last time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

united grey's make more power
























some how i have a feeling your going to be quicker at the track


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Theres no way to raise the rev limiter with the 034? I definatly do think you could make a lot more power with a higher rev and also like you said that stock exhaust is killing you too probably

I can raise the limit. But I didn't finish the install, also Im working with the stock Throttle. Its kinda a long story...lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Of course there is,I think Andre is being conservative.
Andre you forget to take a video calibrating the dyno....remember what happened last time.









This time [email protected] was there(he did the Video), and he was the one that talked me into dynoing. 
That was dyno was done @ 10.5:1 afr, thats as untuned as they get.
So much to do so little time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
So much to do so little time.

yeah now if someone could just sponser you for an exhaust, diff, clutch and flywheel and you could get me that trans we would be lookin good for march 1st


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah now if someone could just sponser you for an exhaust, diff, clutch and flywheel and you could get me that trans we would be lookin good for march 1st









You mean like the last sponsorship when I had to pay retail....lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
You mean like the last sponsorship when I had to pay retail....lol

you did get free stickers though didn't you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As I sit here thinking, I think its time to up the boost...lol
Trying to decide
Electronic valve
Pros. 
can control boost with the 034efi ecu 
Can be programmed for high boost and low boost (just flip a switch) 
Cons
Price $75








Manual valve
Pros.
Price $30
Cons
Only one set boost. 
To raise or lower boost involves a few trial and error pulls and going under the hood http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








the 034efi ecu provide a timing cut if I overboost so I'm safe there with either solution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking for some opinions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_As I sit here thinking, I think its time to up the boost...lol
Trying to decide
Electronic valve
Pros. 
can control boost with the 034efi ecu 
Can be programmed for high boost and low boost (just flip a switch) 
Cons
Price $75








Manual valve
Pros.
Price $30
Cons
Only one set boost. 
To raise or lower boost involves a few trial and error pulls and going under the hood http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








the 034efi ecu provide a timing cut if I overboost so I'm safe there with either solution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking for some opinions.

the 034 can only control so many things, save that output for something else you will need use a mbc and if you are worried about having a high/low boost setting get a manual boost control that is setup for that
you can get a turbo xs boost controller that has high/low settings that can be changed at the flip of a switch
http://www.extremepsi.com/stor...age=1
edit: you should use a dual stage manual for 2 different drving settings and the output on the 034 for it's anti-lag feature










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:44 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

nice for stock exhaust i thought that had been changed>

seems i was close for the first pull but off for the boost


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_nice for stock exhaust i thought that had been changed>


nope stock exhaust it is so quite until it spools the turbo then you just hear that 35R suckin air like crazy lol


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

hell i bet so, if your going to change the exhust (and im sure you will) keep it quite nothin better than just a turbo spoolin


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Manual valve
Pros.
Price $30
Cons
Only one set boost. 
To raise or lower boost involves a few trial and error pulls and going under the hood http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


This option should cost about $10 at any Home Depo or Menards, or Lowes.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

love the paint job


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/eastcoastminiz/007-2.jpg?t=1201220896[/img'
holy! that looks good! votex kit?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_








holy! that looks good! votex kit? 

lol lol
Thats a gti, Its not my car


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

If anyone is wondering what the afr and egt's are for the dyno run
here you go


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Received some power helpers from Stroked1.8t
Thanks bro!!











_Modified by Audi4u at 10:05 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Received some power helpers from Stroked1.8t
Thanks bro!!








_Modified by Audi4u at 10:05 AM 2-4-2008_

dude why do you have 3 totally different numbers? different tuning?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
dude why do you have 3 totally different numbers? different tuning?

1st run 219whp computer was in limp mode, something about max rpm limit exceeded warranty VOID lol
2nd run 100whp I pressed the dyno button too many times so it only recorded for 1 sec.
3rd run 283whp cleared the codes in the ecu and did the run.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

thanks bro. trying to help out my boy!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

for the curious but not knowledgeable what are those "power helpers"


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_for the curious but not knowledgeable what are those "power helpers" 

might I answer?
walbro inline fuel pumps


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
1st run 219whp computer was in limp mode, something about max rpm limit exceeded warranty VOID lol
2nd run 100whp I pressed the dyno button too many times so it only recorded for 1 sec.
3rd run 283whp cleared the codes in the ecu and did the run.

ohhh i see. 
haha warranty has been void for a long time now hahahahha
thse are very exciting numbers. how much is all this costing?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
ohhh i see. 
haha warranty has been void for a long time now hahahahha
thse are very exciting numbers. how much is all this costing?

not unless they can prove his turbo caused the problem








to the tech: "what do you mean all the extra power snapped my drive shaft!?!"


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Dre, would you ever consider buying a cut out like this for the car instead of doing a full exhaust?

My friend works for QTP who makes these cutouts to go on the dp that you can just open and close when need be for the track or dyno and im sure i could get you a discount on one


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Dre, would you ever consider buying a cut out like this for the car instead of doing a full exhaust?

My friend works for QTP who makes these cutouts to go on the dp that you can just open and close when need be for the track or dyno and im sure i could get you a discount on one

those things are garbage and fall apart and then if you try to get one under warranty they hassle you







dre you seen it in person on carmens car that thing breaks every month


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keep up the good work


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My friend has one and never had any problems but i thought it would just be an idea


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

6 cyl's are better than 5...lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (r32deepblue)*


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

yeah, but this one has a turbo!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (blacked2.5)*

so does he


----------



## SoNgMaN (Feb 25, 2004)

man that EGT looks high. nice work on the bunny.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (SoNgMaN)*

Just want to give you guys a side note.
Had some errands to run yesterday so took the rabbit out. Did some tweaking also.
After 4hrs of boosting had one fault for the 3 inch cat. I will address this later. Its due to the position of the rear o2 sensor.
The good news is I have an idle fuel trim of 4.1% and a drive fuel trim of 10% AND NO MIL(CEL)!








The car is pretty fast right now. I have 3 word for you
Brakes! Brakes! Brakes!
I don't feel the brakes are that good on this car at high acceleration. 
They don't work well for repeated braking.
On the 2.5 at 3500 rpm I know you guys are use to that sweet midrange 
torque. Now Imagine that feeling, double it, and add it at 4000 to redline.
Can you say WHEEL SPIN








I had the owner of a chipped Bmw 335i riding with me in the car.
Did a 3rd gear pull and his exact words were, and I quote "Damn Dre this shiit is fuucken fast!!!"
My response was wait till I turn it up....lol
2008 is the year of the vw rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Can you give us a description of how your standalone works ? I know about the basic of standalones BUT I am curious about
1. Scanning the oBD2 port.. Is everything still functional ? besides the odd check engine light you get for rear 02 sensor, etc
2. Do you lose any feature since everything is through the CAN bus ?
3. Does the OEM ECU retain part of the engine management .. like cold start, etc, 
Thanks and good work. Very impressed !
d


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Can you give us a description of how your standalone works ? I know about the basic of standalones BUT I am curious about
1. Scanning the oBD2 port.. Is everything still functional ? besides the odd check engine light you get for rear 02 sensor, etc
*Everything works 100% and I technically didn't get a check engine light yet, it just a fault. Maybe in about 3 day if i don't cure the issue*
2. Do you lose any feature since everything is through the CAN bus ?
*No*
3. Does the OEM ECU retain part of the engine management .. like cold start, etc,
*For now yes. After I hit 400whp then I will be completely fueled buy standalone via staged batched fired injectors and staged fuel pumps. The only job the stock ecu will have at that point would be for the DBW throttle function and emissions. eg cruise control, stock idle, ac, abs and 
all can-bus modules will still function 100%*
Thanks and good work. Very impressed !
*Thanks for the support. *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
d


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

So I couldn't help my self. It's really an addiction








I ordered a manual boost controller.








Everything it comes with.








The reason why I rather this manual boost valve is its design.
I wouldn't use any other manual boostvalve in any of my projects.
This valve will give a decreased spool time when compared to even some electronic valves. I've tested it! And of course the price is great! $39








More info http://www.boostvalve.com/infofaq.html
I would like to that Ric at http://www.boostvalve.com for his super prompt responses and support.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

nothing wrong with MBCs, Ill stand by my JoeP controllers all day longgggggg


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

great job man!!!!!!!!

yes i know what you mean about the brakes. the non-2.0T cars got the smaller brakes. we need to upgrade those as well. 
but man, great job! thats really nice to hear!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

and to think i stripped my GTI of the stock brakes to put rabbit brakes on







i wish slicks in a decent size would have fit over my stock brakes


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

when are you taking me for a ride in the bunny.... you'll be tuning my baby soon hopefully... my motor was sent out yesterday....than we can run it..haha


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see what it puts down tuned. great numbers for untuned.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

Did some logs today. 1st pic shows how I'm going to keep my engine from blowing incase something goes wrong! And things always do...lol








These other pics are of a 3rd gear pull. Now everyone can see the spool of the turbo. 10psi by 3600rpm







You have no idea how many non believers are out there.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't believe you even though you have logs video and witnesses


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (r32deepblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32deepblue* »_when are you taking me for a ride in the bunny.... you'll be tuning my baby soon hopefully... my motor was sent out yesterday....than we can run it..haha

I will be ready when you are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys should also check out this link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3455053


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_You guys should also check out this link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3455053

i should get my money back for my rods and pistons since they are not going to get done in time now







and just have revo tune for 300awhp and use the money towards this conversion...but don't forget you need a different gas tank etc. with the awd conversion


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dyno of stock bmw 335i















http://image.automobilemag.com...t.jpg


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Check PMs...


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

... how can u say that...
i got my rabbit for 16K 
16 + 5 for the turbo setup= 21k
21k just about what the GTI costs...
BUT!!!!!

with the rabbit. 200 lbs lighter
and dynoed at 220WHP rather than 196 w/GTI. what is there not to invest on..


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
21k just about what the GTI costs...
BUT!!!!!
and dynoed at 220WHP rather than 196 w/GTI. what is there not to invest on..

thats how much a used GTI costs. New is about $27k and the GTI has 200hp to the flywheel. so the turbo kit is well wurth the cost.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

please lets not turn this into a gti/rabbit comparison.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

i think i nuted my self full boost around 3k that is freaking sweet


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Boost Controller came today.
Talk about service! Thanks Ric http://www.boostvalve.com
I'm thinking of a number, Can anyone guess what it is?! lol lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

im thinking the number 25 but im not sure if you are satisfied with meeting your rods for the first time tonight


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

10? for psi? or wait, its 3000! for the amount of money youre gonna give me so i can do this too!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

andre you know how to install that?? looks complicated







i think once you hook up the hoses you spin the knob all the way tight


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im with JC, i say 25


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_


lol 
Thanks for you help tonight Chris


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Well I have good news and bad news.
Bad news:
The stock exhaust is now a restriction. Boost is tapering down from 15psi to 
13psi by 5800rpms








Good news: 
With the boost valve I picked up 200rpm quicker spool








Slight wheel spin in 3rd @ 5500rpms








Still running on a rough tune, sometimes hitting 9.6:1 afr.
Would like to make a decent video of the car. 
I did a short one today but it wasn't a full WOT. Had to ease in on the throttle because to the low afr at the time. will post it if people care to see it.
slight 3rd gear spin, thats why the dip it boost


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*



Audi4u said:


> Slight wheel spin in 3rd @ 5500rpms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (RoadRager)*

good new guys tomorrow saturday feb. 9th KMDtuning is having a dyno day 8am-3pm, for info call [email protected] 908-232-5777 I know their are up to 30 opening to dyno tomorrow and i know atleast 10 of the slots are spoken for already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope to see you all i will be their with my atp setup and andre will also be their with his 2.5L GT35r turbo rabbit project


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Tomorrow is the Rabbit 1year anniversary of ownership.
Bring the camcorders will either be history or fireworks...hahahaha


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

KMD Tuning said to e-mail or call to schedule your appointment. Just got off the phone with them.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mg06gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mg06gti* »_KMD Tuning said to e-mail or call to schedule your appointment. Just got off the phone with them.

Ill be there today at 11am


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Ill be there today at 11am

Everything is all set. I'll be at KMD ~ 8am. so come early. It will be over in a few seconds .lol
Hope my stock exhaust don't embarrass me








Getting all my excuses together now


















_Modified by Audi4u at 6:20 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

andre you know we are hitting the dyno tomorrow and you took my gauge out of my car?? man thats bull**** it will never be ready in time now


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

wow sweet, post the video!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mujjuman)*

What kinda numbers did you make today at the dyno????


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_What kinda numbers did you make today at the dyno????

x2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (vr_vento95)*

Have to use some of excuses now....lol
Couldn't get a clean run on the dyno even after 10 run.








NO TRACTION.








The last run I did the throttle closed @ 5800 rpms 
EPC light came on with this code
004917 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded ...lol
Here are the vids
Wheelspin 4th gear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqbLMIqfBsM
Wheelspin II 4th gear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYm1W_50O8U
Throttle closing 268whp @ 5800rpm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc-lIP1mO2c
There is alot more work to do on the car yesterday makes 1 year of ownership.
car is >300whp
Even with my throttle closing the only cars that made more power than mine where two Porsche GT3's


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Have to use some of excuses now....lol
Couldn't get a clean run on the dyno even after 10 run.








NO TRACTION.








The last run I did the throttle closed @ 5800 rpms 
EPC light came on with this code
004917 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded ...lol
Here are the vids
Wheelspin 4th gear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqbLMIqfBsM
Wheelspin II 4th gear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYm1W_50O8U
Throttle closing 268whp @ 5800rpm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc-lIP1mO2c
There is alot more work to do on the car yesterday makes 1 year of ownership.
car is >300whp
Even with my throttle closing the only cars that made more power than mine where two Porsche GT3's









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (vr_vento95)*

Went for a little ride in the 2.5t today and it was sick. Great meetin ya today andre and keep up the good work


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (MattWayMK5)*

damnit I wan't a ride in that sick little car.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Stroked1.8t)*

Take my word when i say sick


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Have to use some of excuses now....lol
Couldn't get a clean run on the dyno even after 10 run.








NO TRACTION.








The last run I did the throttle closed @ 5800 rpms 
EPC light came on with this code
004917 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded ...lol
car is >300whp
Even with my throttle closing the only cars that made more power than mine where two Porsche GT3's









happy 1 year anniversary! and thanks for posting the vids.
but what does that mean? what do you mean throttle closing, and what does the engine torque monitor code mean? and what is EPC light for? 
sorry im asking so many n00bish questions but i want to learn. 
are you really making over 300hp? would that cause wheelspin in 4th? and also, when does the turbo spool and when will it give full boost? 
i just want to know whats going on haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
happy 1 year anniversary! and thanks for posting the vids.
but what does that mean? what do you mean throttle closing, and what does the engine torque monitor code mean? and what is EPC light for? 
*Throttle closing means even though you have the gas pedal all the way to the floor, the throttle body at the engine is not all the way open.
Engine torque monitor code is probably something to do the the ecu picking up that the car is accelerating too fast and can't do anything more to stop it, beside closing the throttle body all the way. Hence the EPC(electronic power/pedal control) When this light is on usually the car won't accelerate at all or just a little.*
sorry im asking so many n00bish questions but i want to learn. 
*I don't mind at all. Any question feel free to post or PM me. trust me we are both learning here. as far as I know running a standalone and factory ecu together at the same time has never been successfully done before and I still have more to do.*
are you really making over 300hp? would that cause wheelspin in 4th? and also, when does the turbo spool and when will it give full boost? 
*I'm estimating is has to be over 300whp. what happened on the dyno wasn't my fault. I couldn't get a clean pass. and after soo many pulls, on the last one the car's throttle body shutdown. 
As far as spool goes on page 10 I posted where full spool is. Full spool for 10psi is about 3500rpms and full spool for 15psi is about 4000rpms.
The point at where the wheels start to spin is most likely where the engine is starting to make peak torque. Full boost does not equal peak torque! but for some reason people put both together. Don't do that.*
i just want to know whats going on haha

I hope I was able to help.


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is the most interesting mkv iv seen to date!!!!
huge inspiration to me as i do love turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (CandyWhabbit)*

Very interesting .. I see a comeback with very advanced piggybacks on the market lately
Vishnu with his Procedes on turbo BMW's 335
and 
HorsepowerFreaks with his own interceptor on naturally aspirated M3 converted to turbos running with stock ECU and making power ..


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i wanna hear more info on throttle plate closing.


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

hey i think i seen u around linden...props on the build..u just made me proud to own a 2.5 even if i had to settle for autos in both of them..goodluck with the 400hp goal...i'm pushin for ya


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ThugginVDub ver.2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_i wanna hear more info on throttle plate closing.

My widband controller is getting repaired right now, when I get it back I will post more concrete info. It might have something to doing with how much air flow the stock ecu is seeing. I can't do anymore testing because I can't see my afr or egt's(broken controller), its on its way back.

_Quote, originally posted by *ThugginVDub ver.2.0* »_hey i think i seen u around linden...props on the build..u just made me proud to own a 2.5 even if i had to settle for autos in both of them..goodluck with the 400hp goal...i'm pushin for ya

Most likely that was me in Linden, probably heading to the highway for some testing.
This rabbit was done so that rabbit owners can see the 2.5 motor is a very capable motor. Since I started this build, I don't see anymore threads about GTI owners not respecting the rabbit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
400whp is closer than you think.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

wow thanks for the explanations man.
how can you fix the throttle closing problem? i noticed in my VR and in my 2.5 that the power isnt always consistent.... sometimes in 3rd gear i hit 84mph quick, sometimes it takes a bit longer. is this due to throttle closing? but then im not making even close to the amount of torque your car is making, so i shouldnt have a reason to close the throttle partially. 
thanks for clearing up the fullboost/fulltorque thing. im learning alot from this thread. i doubt that i will even have the money to do this (not while im still in college, lol) but i love learning about these things. really man, i really appreciate it. i finally found out what EPC light was for, hahaha. 
+1000 for a great build, and +5000 for a great learning experience for all of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow thanks for the explanations man.
how can you fix the throttle closing problem? i noticed in my VR and in my 2.5 that the power isnt always consistent.... sometimes in 3rd gear i hit 84mph quick, sometimes it takes a bit longer. is this due to throttle closing? but then im not making even close to the amount of torque your car is making, so i shouldnt have a reason to close the throttle partially. 
thanks for clearing up the fullboost/fulltorque thing. im learning alot from this thread. i doubt that i will even have the money to do this (not while im still in college, lol) but i love learning about these things. really man, i really appreciate it. i finally found out what EPC light was for, hahaha. 
+1000 for a great build, and +5000 for a great learning experience for all of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









use vag com and you can log throttle position


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow thanks for the explanations man.
how can you fix the throttle closing problem? i noticed in my VR and in my 2.5 that the power isnt always consistent.... sometimes in 3rd gear i hit 84mph quick, sometimes it takes a bit longer. is this due to throttle closing? but then im not making even close to the amount of torque your car is making, so i shouldnt have a reason to close the throttle partially. 
thanks for clearing up the fullboost/fulltorque thing. im learning alot from this thread. i doubt that i will even have the money to do this (not while im still in college, lol) but i love learning about these things. really man, i really appreciate it. i finally found out what EPC light was for, hahaha. 
+1000 for a great build, and +5000 for a great learning experience for all of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I would get a vag-com cable and log tps and timing pull to see if anything wierd is going on.
My repaired wideband controller should be here tomorrow so I can finish the car up.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I would get a vag-com cable and log tps and timing pull to see if anything wierd is going on.
My repaired wideband controller should be here tomorrow so I can finish the car up.

sweet. thnks


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i sense this car makes a little to much power for vw's liking









000537 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID!








P0219 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 6052 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:46:05
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 6096 /min
Load: 71.0 %
Speed: 48.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 4.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
004917 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded 
P1335 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 6057 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:51:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4288 /min
Load: 97.6 %
Speed: 65.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
 Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0010 1101


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh crap, they log maximum rpm value?
and youre selling a brand new 5cyl? why?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_oh crap, they log maximum rpm value?
and youre selling a brand new 5cyl? why?

yes you can but we can't until it's fully tuned
and we have more 5-cylinders laying around than we have cars to put them in


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i sense this car makes a little to much power for vw's liking









000537 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID!








P0219 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 6052 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:46:05
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 6096 /min
Load: 71.0 %
Speed: 48.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 4.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
004917 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded 
P1335 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 6057 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:51:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4288 /min
Load: 97.6 %
Speed: 65.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0010 1101


Does it really say engine warranty void? That is crazy if it does


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Does it really say engine warranty void? That is crazy if it does









yeah it does


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes you can but we can't until it's fully tuned
and we have more 5-cylinders laying around than we have cars to put them in









how? did you really rip apart all those new VWs, or did you buy junked cars...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
how? did you really rip apart all those new VWs, or did you buy junked cars...

just buying to many spare parts, i can't ever pass up an awesome deal but then i end up with more parts than i can keep track of


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh. thats good though incase something breaks


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_oh. thats good though incase something breaks

except i dont even own a car with a 2.5L


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i wanna throw up with those codes you scanned.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
except i dont even own a car with a 2.5L









oh lol..... i meant with the turbo project. 
this is even more off-topic but last night on national geographic channel i saw how they make BMW Z4's... pretty neat. really cool how they make the engine in Germany and ship em to the US. they showed how they make the body and everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mujjuman at 8:20 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3713092


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Next mod 


















_Modified by Audi4u at 10:08 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Next mod 

You're still on stock mounts?!?!


----------



## nlatham19 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You're still on stock mounts?!?!






























Stock everything


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Audi4U is crazy...... lol....lol...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rmedy)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

















I dont know whats in that box, but I know I WANT it....lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nlatham19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nlatham19* »_
Stock everything









Did I mention I'm broke! .........








I also notice I didn't post the dynos in this thread so here it goes
vp109 which I found out is actually only 105 oct, plus still had a few gallons of 93 in the tank so is probably comes out to only 99 or 100oct








93oct








Very consistent run back to back +- 1whp
Never under 304whp. Now if I can hold 15psi to reline I'm hoping to pick up another 10whp.(need a couple more degrees timing over 5800rpms and more redline








The Rabbits are coming! The Rabbits are coming!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I dont know whats in that box, but I know I WANT it....lol










Some sort of Fuel Filter, perhaps...?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
Some sort of Fuel Filter, perhaps...?

yes sir a 6.4 bar fuel filter to be exact


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that should good for 22psi boost.>>insert evil mad scientist laughter here<<


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Clutch upgrade for the 2.5. I think companies are finally coming around!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre talk to the guy spec-01 on here, maybe he might be able to hook you up and proto-type one and maybe a flywheel for them
what better way to test your product other than having it on the most powerful rabbit out their right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:10 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre talk to the guy spec-01 on here, maybe he might be able to hook you up and proto-type one and maybe a flywheel for them
what better way to test your product other than having it on the most powerful rabbit out their right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:10 AM 3-4-2008_

Maybe if enough people send him a message he will be more willing to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Clutch upgrade for the 2.5. I think companies are finally coming around!!

We'll soon have some upgrade options as well.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We'll soon have some upgrade options as well.

Would it be possible for you to list some of your upgrade option? 
Just engine and drivetrain stuff only, thats if you are at liberty to say.
no1 on my wish list would be more agressive cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Would it be possible for you to list some of your upgrade option? 
Just engine and drivetrain stuff only, thats if you are at liberty to say.
no1 on my wish list would be more agressive cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll be able to offer details soon, but I can tell you we'll be offering at least two different performance clutch options for the 2.5 - the second one will be designed to handle some big hp numbers. 
We'll have our own short shifter and exhaust systems, too.
Cams? Most definitely


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

saweet


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

*
EUROJET EUROJET EUOJET
Thanks Joel for the 3" exhaust on it way
[email protected] has the same system on his car and he was able to run a 12.9 in the 1/4 last week. 
He will be driving the rabbit on the track also. We are aiming for 12's and the EUROJET exhaust is exctly what we need.
*
http://www.eurojet.com
why make a custom exhaust when you can buy this for $519 from http://www.20squared.com










_Modified by Audi4u at 6:42 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

pppprrrrreeeeeettttttyyyyyyyyy


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

who wants to see an 12 second rabbit sunday???


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who wants to see an 12 second rabbit sunday???









I DO!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Next mod 








_Modified by Audi4u at 10:08 PM 3-2-2008_

Good News!
http://www.Aptuning.com had the dog bone mount in stock and its on its way here to me. Just what we need for the track sunday, stock mounts won't cut it.
Thanks Tom. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just can't give enough thanks to the retailers and manufactures that have offered their time, products and support to see this project completed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I just can't give enough thanks to the retailers and manufactures that have offered their time, products and support to see this project completed.


i can't offer any parts how bout a cute white girl?


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who wants to see an 12 second rabbit sunday???

Jebus please give us some video of this car


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_
Jebus please give us some video of this car

x2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

I will be shooting videos at the track. I don't want to beat it on it in the streets because we all know the trans in these cars are crap.
I would hate for the trans to blow up prior to making a pass down the track.
If anyone wants to come down and see it in person you are more than welcome. I want to be at the track @ 9am when they open.
We could probably get a cruise


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I will be shooting videos at the track. I don't want to beat it on it in the streets because we all know the trans in these cars are crap.
I would hate for the trans to blow up prior to making a pass down the track.
If anyone wants to come down and see it in person you are more than welcome. I want to be at the track @ 9am when they open.
We could probably get a cruise









it's gonna be a busy weekend, got to stop at JR's tonight to check out his turbo install, i have work tomorrow mourning then starting a BT mk5 install saturday night, then sunday i plan on making 2-3passes in your car in the mourning and then 2-3 passes in my car in the after noon and then maybe some more passes in your car


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it's gonna be a busy weekend, got to stop at JR's tonight to check out his turbo install, i have work tomorrow mourning then starting a BT mk5 install saturday night, then sunday i plan on making 2-3passes in your car in the mourning and then 2-3 passes in my car in the after noon and then maybe some more passes in your car

sounds like a fun weekend to me!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_
Jebus please give us some video of this car

x3


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Won't make it to the track tomorrow, just got called in to work


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yIUgSOOrjY


_Modified by Audi4u at 8:02 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yIUgSOOrjY

_Modified by Audi4u at 8:02 PM 3-9-2008_

video doesnt work.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Video is working again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yIUgSOOrjY


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

Can I make love to that car yet?
Haha.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kmarriner)*

damn that was quick... and that other car was 10sec....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Actually The rabbit beat the honda. He had the jump but the rabbit had the top end even with the low rev limit








The honda ran a [email protected]


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

damn u serious? nice!!
so you were shifting at 6400? i thought the honda ran a 10.9.... it seemed as if it jumped ahead of the rabbit at around 2nd gear.... the ending is hard to see from the angle of the camera i guess. atleast for me. but 13.2 is definitely SWEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif especially running on stock internals and everything else pretty much besides the turbo, tuning, and related pipes. 
if a 1.8T can do 350hp+ with an upgraded turbo, then a 2.5 can do better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by mujjuman at 3:09 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_damn u serious? nice!!
so you were shifting at 6400? i thought the honda ran a 10.9.... it seemed as if it jumped ahead of the rabbit at around 2nd gear.... the ending is hard to see from the angle of the camera i guess. atleast for me. but 13.2 is definitely SWEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif especially running on stock internals and everything else pretty much besides the turbo, tuning, and related pipes. 
if a 1.8T can do 350hp+ with an upgraded turbo, then a 2.5 can do better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by mujjuman at 3:09 AM 3-10-2008_


Thats why my goal is 400whp on stock engine. Time will tell.
BTW i just want you guys to know there are a couple companies that don't want me to make more power because its bad for business.
I'm here for the 2.5 owners, Luv you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

LOL bad for business? do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

DroOoOoOoL....









Keep up the great work!!! That is one badass bunny!!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_

Thats why my goal is 400whp on stock engine. Time will tell.
BTW i just want you guys to know there are a couple companies that don't want me to make more power because its bad for business.
I'm here for the 2.5 owners, Luv you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[email protected] is bad a$$ for whats done to the car. It just goes to show how much potential the 2.5 has, and we luv you too man. 2.5 FTW!!


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

Man, im getting excited. 2.5 FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*

the fact that it looks stock..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

day-umm!!
More RPM + 3" exaust = sub 13's !! yikes!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_BTW i just want you guys to know there are a couple companies that don't want me to make more power because its bad for business.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Certain companies should be thrilled to see the potential. I think it's great for everyone in the 2.5 community to have someone like you who's willing to tear into the engine and milk it for all it's worth! C h e e r s and b e e r s to you, sir!


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_there are a couple companies

Can you say who?
This is fantastic BTW. I wish I was as cool as you.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_

Thats why my goal is 400whp on stock engine. Time will tell.
BTW i just want you guys to know there are a couple companies that don't want me to make more power because its bad for business.
I'm here for the 2.5 owners, Luv you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol haterrrrrsss


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

i find that hard to belive


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_i find that hard to belive

Forget I said anything. Don't want this thread to go off topic.

The Eurojet Exhaust came in yesterday Thanks Joel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My next project is to redo the fuel system. I have two options and I'm trying to decide which way too go, of course the better way is more expensive







lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Forget I said anything. Don't want this thread to go off topic.

The Eurojet Exhaust came in yesterday Thanks Joel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My next project is to redo the fuel system. I have two options and I'm trying to decide which way too go, of course the better way is more expensive







lol

do it the cheap way for now and focus on getting a clutch/flywheel/diff and the other 2 vf mounts and you will drop a half second of your et as it is now


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump for some exhaust clips










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:20 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## 1990whiteg60 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've been stuck working in Newark, hopefully I'll see you driving it around. Good progress and I'm glad someone finally stuck it out and is doing this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

dam andre 13.2 that **** is crazy. sell ur 1.8t parts and crank this baby to the moon lol


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_i find that hard to belive

why hate? you wish your rabbit was like andre's


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
why hate? you wish your rabbit was like andre's

i sure do


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
BTW i just want you guys to know there are a couple companies that don't want me to make more power because its bad for business.


Are they helping you with this ???


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
Are they helping you with this ???


the company's he is speaking of he offered to pay for their services and got the run around however revo came to the rescue and is helping andre with his "small bumps in the road"


----------



## 1990whiteg60 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_revo

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are some good guys over there.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (1990whiteg60)*

The Eurojet Racing 3 inch exhaust is being installed as I type this.
I took the car out last night to take a friend for a ride and damn the car is fast






















I never opened it up after it made 320+whp on the dyno.
So I came to work today and took Friday off so i could have some time to do the fuel system and re-tune. I might even be able to hit the track again Sunday if all goes well.
screw 12's lets aim for 11's








What do you think Jeff, up for it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Audi4u at 11:19 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

that what i am talking about homie


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This thread makes me wish I was cool and living in New Jersey.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The Eurojet Racing 3 inch exhaust is being installed as I type this.
I took the car out last night to take a friend for a ride and damn the car is fast






















I never opened it up after it made 320+whp on the dyno.
So I came to work today and took Friday off so i could have some time to do the fuel system and re-tune. I might even be able to hit the track again Sunday if all goes well.
screw 12's lets aim for 11's








What do you think Jeff, up for it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Audi4u at 11:19 AM 3-13-2008_

Go Go Go! I wanna see it run on Sunday Dre!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jesus christ jeff...i just watched that video...what was your reaction time LOL??? 2 Sec????


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Jesus christ jeff...i just watched that video...what was your reaction time LOL??? 2 Sec????

are in florida yet? how did the r6 start for you?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
why hate? you wish your rabbit was like andre's

wtf are you talking about?
im not hating. hes seting a standard so i cant see how the other retailers would really worry about it. there stuff will more reliable for daly not a all out tune that we see here. or lack there of....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_
wtf are you talking about?
im not hating. hes seting a standard so i cant see how the other retailers would really worry about it. there stuff will more reliable for daly not a all out tune that we see here. or lack there of....


what would make a kit you buy from a company more reliable than one you build yourself? they all use the same tuning tactics


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well The Eurojet exhaust is installed. It sounds soo damn good. I had to turn the boost down back to 10 psi, I guess because the car is breathing so much more, I'm hitting lean spot








@ 10 psi with the eurojet 3" exhaust the car is a blast. Low end is Great!
Eurojet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
VIDEOS
Eurojet installed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClgvRw1JrXw
Eurojet revving
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXHuqiKzeqA
Eurojet outside
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paE0CRwley8
Eurojet Inside @ 10psi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUoSEQ823A


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i can't believe how quick that car is at only 10psi you better get that fuel system done today so we can crank the boost up, and btw where the video of me doing a burn out


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The incriminating video...lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The incriminating video...lol

hell yes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ADD MORE FUEL!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ADD MORE FUEL!

I don't have any more fuel flow to give lol. I'm trying to work on the fuel system but I don't have a lift.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ I'm trying to work on the fuel system but I don't have a lift.









Two options....
1) 250PSI of rail pressure (I've seen this done somewhere







)
2) Ever been to a junk yard? Throw some tires under it! Instant lift!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yo thats a good idea


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sweet videos. Sounds alot better.

And yes Jeff i am in florida. Bike has been starting fine expect today when i went out and stopped off at a bank and left the fans and HID's on. Within 5 min the battery died and i had to push start it LOL. But now it starts up fine...im in Jacksonville for a few days and off to key west on monday...hope the bike starts in key west


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Most powerful Rabbit in the World!!!!!! @ KMD maha dyno*

I want to give a big thanks to the following
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] (sorry about the slicks







)
stroked1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Most powerful Rabbit in the World!!!!!! @ KMD maha dyno (Audi4u)*

I see 4xx wheel in the near future


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Most powerful Rabbit in the World!!!!!! @ KMD maha dyno ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I see 4xx wheel in the near future









Trying to get there but this Throttle body suckss asss.
At least we found out th reason its closing early is because the maf is maxed out








Thanks to [email protected] we gt it to rev to 6400 instead of 5800.
But revving to 7000 I'm hoping for 400+whp


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

O M G!! you are my hero!


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

:blink: :blink:
Wow...
You've almost made it to the 400whp goal! I don't think you'll have much of a problem getting there...450 is a good number, methinks


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (studio19sound)*

dude......... seriously.
i almost fainted man. 
470bhp?








job well done for sure!!!!!!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

stock block yea? i'm stoked on this project.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_dude......... seriously.
i almost fainted man. 
470bhp?








job well done for sure!!!!!!

Who said I was done.









_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_stock block yea? i'm stoked on this project.

Motor has never been opened.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn DBW


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Almost there Dre. Now lets see what all the doubters and GTI haters have to say


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Almost there Dre. Now lets see what all the doubters and GTI haters have to say

They have alot to say as usual








PM'd you.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Almost there Dre. Now lets see what all the doubters and GTI haters have to say

x2. nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Look what I found
http://www.dragtimes.com/2006-....html


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Look what I found
http://www.dragtimes.com/2006-....html

yuck. thats a bad curve.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Look what I found
http://www.dragtimes.com/2006-....html

Call me crazy, but I think the rabbit is more powerful @ the same RPMs.. (6000 vs 6000)










_Modified by studio19sound at 11:43 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I don't have any more fuel flow to give lol. I'm trying to work on the fuel system but I don't have a lift.









you dont have a lift? you can use mine whenever you want... you just dont like me cause i am white.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
you dont have a lift? you can use mine whenever you want... you just dont like me cause i am white.









lol , I tried to call you back today.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Update: Clutch died today.
Moment of silence...............


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

nooo......
was it because of hard driving, or just too much power?


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

It's not like we all didn't see it coming...
But it was a good clutch. It will be sorely missed.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (studio19sound)*















i mean


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

looks like it's SPEC time


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_nooo......
was it because of hard driving, or just too much power? 

i believe it was not taking my foot off the gas to slam it from 3rd to 4th on the highway that killed it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i believe it was not taking my foot off the gas to slam it from 3rd to 4th on the highway that killed it









damn.... imagine what all that torque must have done!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
damn.... imagine what all that torque must have done!

I drove the car tonight with Andre, and that was definatly what did it haha
Car is so sick and so fast. I fell in love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
I drove the car tonight with Andre, and that was definatly what did it haha
Car is so sick and so fast. I fell in love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't forget about the 350z, even with the clutch slipping in 4th and 3 people in the car.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha this car is amazing. With more RPM you can feel that the car has way more than 400+ WHP. The power just keeps going and once the RPM is raised there will be no problems making more than 400


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

sorry... ill be in noob mode again.
what is standalone?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_sorry... ill be in noob mode again.
what is standalone? 

No questions in my thread is considered a "noob question".
This thread is to educate about the possibilities of the 2.5 I-5
Feel free to ask any questions in the tread or via PM.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...95608


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wow man thank you. that page is packed with information.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow man thank you. that page is packed with information.









x2


----------



## ElanVitalO2 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow man thank you. that page is packed with information.









x3


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (ElanVitalO2)*

not sure if this has been asked but any chance the car will be at the blown euroz gtg on the 30th?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_not sure if this has been asked but any chance the car will be at the blown euroz gtg on the 30th?

Could you post some info?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

It set for Sunday, March 30th
Location: The old I-95 Marketplace, 311 New Rodgers Rd., Levittown, PA
Time: 10am-3pm
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3671020


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

We need some new videos Dre. I think you should let me drive it again so you can take some


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I was thinking that.,,,lol


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yea more footage in the car @WOT 1st-4th








dre I'm assuming you put a new clutch in right?


_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 10:34 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_yea more footage in the car @WOT 1st-4th








dre I'm assuming you put a new clutch in right?

_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 10:34 PM 3-20-2008_

It holds 1st to 3rd, slips in 4th and 5th. I think it may hold 4th at high rpms.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
It holds 1st to 3rd, slips in 4th and 5th. I think it may hold 4th at high rpms.

o here we go mr.horsepower over here make to much power for any clutch to handle







just playin dre


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
o here we go mr.horsepower over here make to much power for any clutch to handle







just playin dre









ooooh if it isn't mr clutch bully







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*








i love this place


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

hahaha i love this thread


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

3rd gear spin sucks








I think I have to turn the boost down to save the trans








Or drive around with Matt and John ....lol 
The car is undrivable even on the highway the way it is.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The car is undrivable even on the highway the way it is.

how so??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
how so??

you step on it pass someone doing 80mph and the tires just break loose and spin


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you step on it pass someone doing 80mph and the tires just break loose and spin


That's inspiration enough to boost my 2.5!!!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you step on it pass someone doing 80mph and the tires just break loose and spin

that is sooooooooo awesome!! I think it would be the s.h.i.t to see a mk5 pass me on the highway at 80mph with the tires smoking.







dial the boost down to like 10-12 psi, a 35R is huge for a 2.5L, traction is always a problem with big turbo FWD.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
that is sooooooooo awesome!! I think it would be the s.h.i.t to see a mk5 pass me on the highway at 80mph with the tires smoking.







dial the boost down to like 10-12 psi, a 35R is huge for a 2.5L, traction is always a problem with big turbo FWD. 

Yea its even better to actually be driving it passing someone on the highway at 80mph and have the tires smoking haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

dude I'd be happy to just get a ride in this thing, dre you going to show & go?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_dude I'd be happy to just get a ride in this thing, dre you going to show & go?









Does a bear sh*t in the woods.......lol


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

huh....


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you step on it pass someone doing 80mph and the tires just break loose and spin

Unbelievable! I'd love to see a video of that...


----------



## ecjohnston (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Netdewt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Netdewt* »_
Unbelievable! I'd love to see a video of that...









X2


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Netdewt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Netdewt* »_
Unbelievable! I'd love to see a video of that...









x3
i believe it, but i think it would be sick to see it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

andre is giving up he says he is tired of spending money i think everyone should replenish his paypal account


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre is giving up he says he is tired of spending money i think everyone should replenish his paypal account









i will give him a dollar


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Andre's has had hand out since he started this project....
Remember all the 'donations' from vendors,
and the $2,000 that the fabricator was *shorted*?








I guess it is tiring asking other folks to fund your hobby. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-Jeffrey Atwood


why are you b*tchin? is it because your turbo rabbit kit wont even come close to this one???


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_
why are you b*tchin? is it because your turbo rabbit kit wont even come close to this one??? 

do you know who your talking to http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
show some respect



_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 7:01 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

IBTL
edit: page!


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
do you know who your talking to http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
show some respect


Agreed with Badhare on this one, I've talked with Jeff personally on this one, who apparently was asked to do the ecu tuning for Audi4u's rabbit, but was turned down (now i dont remember the next part clearly, but I believe it was also due to lack of funds and because Jeff's friend who was in on the fabrication work was shorted after it was all done). 
SO, indeed, show some respect










_Modified by esp at 4:41 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Andre's has had hand out since he started this project....
Remember all the 'donations' from vendors,
and the $2,000 that the fabricator was *shorted*?








I guess it is tiring asking other folks to fund your hobby. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-Jeffrey Atwood


Thanks for contribution to the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








If you guys want to see this thread locked, reply to Jeff's post.(This is what C2motorsports wants, hope you guys are paying attention)









If not just ignore the post even exist. 
Thanks for all the support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And as usual thanks to all the vendors and user that help to fund the project.
You guys are the best. 2.5 FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

^ Well what HAVE you payed from your own pocket...I remember that most of it was through donations....? You could at least respond to his comments if they aren't true?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
No, that is not the intention of my Rabbit Turbo kit.
I don't think at kit rated for 250whp is supposed to compete with 
custom built turbo kit.

-Jeffrey Atwood









why are you even bothering to post in this thread we would all rather you not, this post in no way concerns c2 or their tuning, i have all the messages between c2 and andre and it's pretty sad you wanted a set rate for the flash and than 150 for every custom feature andre wanted on top of that...that is why andre didn't want to pay...and as for the money that was "shorted" i guess it was well deserved since the car leaked like 2 quarts of oil on the way back from pa to jersey because someone can't make fittings tight and the downpipe broke after 2 weeks of having the car....anyone hear andre complain about that???


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well not to stir a hornet's nest, but it sounds like the installation issues are more easily solved than riping someone their payment for their services...?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_Well not to stir a hornet's nest, but it sounds like the installation issues are more easily solved than riping someone their payment for their services...?









this isn't about payment or anything else but their was a set price before the car was even touched and by the end of the project when the bill was presented it was 3 times the amount originally quoted...andre said fine i don't want it then so then they agreed on a price..if they didn't like the price they shouldn't have said ok, takin his check and givin him the car...or am i wrong here


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I feel though, while in that situation I would have been upset, at the same time that can be the nature of custom work, hence "custom", no?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_I feel though, while in that situation I would have been upset, at the same time that can be the nature of custom work, hence "custom", no?

just because it's custom doesn't mean you can rack a bill up and just expect someone to pay it..it's done and over with so no reason to keep beating a dead horse here


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

work together lol! build the most awesome Rabbit turbo kit ever!! join forces and get rid of the ego contest. If LNT and C2 worked together it would be awesome on the level of like, say, an Aphex Twin and Buckethead album (with Aphex on electronics and Buckethead on guitar)


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*

except it would never get completed


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*

lol i love all the haters in here. This thread is for enthusiasts that want to learn about turboing their cars and not having to go through a company like c2 or lnt. Its in no way bashing them or anything so if you dont like it, just keep your 2 cents to your self. I could see if there was sh*t being talked about other companies but there isnt so just leave it alone


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I will be installing a larger MAF on the car this weekend. 
I think that it will show less air flow and allow me to get to the 6800rpm limit set by the REVO NA chip
The maf is 3.5" 1/2 inch larger than stock








I will take some pics of it later.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Andre


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Time for the O2Y!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'll see if I can make it.

you should. I am sure a lot of attendees would be interested in seeing your car.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I will be installing a larger MAF on the car this weekend. 
I think that it will show less air flow and allow me to get to the 6800rpm limit set by the REVO NA chip
The maf is 3.5" 1/2 inch larger than stock








I will take some pics of it later.
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet man


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*bump to watch from home*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

sorry i missed the drama, but if you guys think andre ripped someone off, you are wrong. there were a lot of promises made on one end (not andres) and they were broken. its obvious andre got the car back, so they obviously came to an agreement, otherwise the car would probably still be sitting where all the work was done. knowing andre personally, and helping with this project, i know most of the money spent on this was his. a couple of $25 donations doesnt even pay for the intercooler piping on this car, so lets get real. aside from money, andre has the BRAINS so make it happen, so if all you can argue about is a financial story you dont even know fully about, i feel bad for you, and it shows how poor of a bussiness you operate. get your head out of your a$$, and when you can build something worth while, then you have permission to speak hate. otherwise, please keep it out of a build thread that is worth something and that is insperation to rabbit owners everywhere. andre is raising the bar on this project, and so far has made the most power with a new rabbit. the sad part is, is who is andre? one single person, with the help of friends, is doing far better then BIG NAME COMPANIES, on his own budget and time. this man has a job and works many hours, and yet still finds time to invest to make this car better and make more power. so unlike the big guys that have all day to spend on a car, he has a couple hours a week. give the man credit where it is due.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_sorry i missed the drama, but if you guys think andre ripped someone off, you are wrong. there were a lot of promises made on one end (not andres) and they were broken. its obvious andre got the car back, so they obviously came to an agreement, otherwise the car would probably still be sitting where all the work was done. knowing andre personally, and helping with this project, i know most of the money spent on this was his. a couple of $25 donations doesnt even pay for the intercooler piping on this car, so lets get real. aside from money, andre has the BRAINS so make it happen, so if all you can argue about is a financial story you dont even know fully about, i feel bad for you, and it shows how poor of a bussiness you operate. get your head out of your a$$, and when you can build something worth while, then you have permission to speak hate. otherwise, please keep it out of a build thread that is worth something and that is insperation to rabbit owners everywhere. andre is raising the bar on this project, and so far has made the most power with a new rabbit. the sad part is, is who is andre? one single person, with the help of friends, is doing far better then BIG NAME COMPANIES, on his own budget and time. this man has a job and works many hours, and yet still finds time to invest to make this car better and make more power. so unlike the big guys that have all day to spend on a car, he has a couple hours a week. give the man credit where it is due.









A. Nobody cares if you are sorry!
B. Nobody cares about your input, everything has already been dropped!
C. He will eventually get his out of this deal, he after-all tunes cars for a living
D. It's a hobby and addiction, if he wants to modify his car, why should others be donating money?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
A. Nobody cares if you are sorry!*everyone but c2 ass riders care*
B. Nobody cares about your input, everything has already been dropped!i *doesn't look to be dropped since you guys posted in here first and continue to post*
C. He will eventually get his out of this deal, he after-all tunes cars for a living. *how so will he get his??? wft does that mean?? and andre is not a tuner for a living you must be mistakin..he has a real job he tunes 034efi for fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
D. It's a hobby and addiction, if he wants to modify his car, why should others be donating money?*andre didn't even post up for donations i did and it was a joke so chill out, i am pretty sure no one wants c2 or their fanboys to ruin this thread*


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
A. Nobody cares if you are sorry!
B. Nobody cares about your input, everything has already been dropped!
C. He will eventually get his out of this deal, he after-all tunes cars for a living
D. It's a hobby and addiction, if he wants to modify his car, why should others be donating money?

you are just an idiot. did you even read the whole post i wrote? you obviously didnt with a comment like this.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]glas)*

Well, he did say on the first page - "There WILL at least be weekly updates.
next the car will be fitted with an EUROJET intercooler and a custom 3 inch 034 exhaust system.(exhaust will be modified some more to keep the ecu happy)
Car will then be tuned and dyno'ed NA to see how much power before boost is added.
This will take time and money so if anyone would like to donate and/or sponsor parts, you can email or paypal me at [email protected]" - which kind of contradicts what you are saying








And for the record, I'm not a c2 ass rider










_Modified by esp at 3:56 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*

well you and 18t bt seemed to have hopped right in the thread and had a problem the same time jeff atwood did....the 3 of you must have had nothing to do with each other







atleast andre is trying to do something that no one else at the moment is.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to people who have a problem with what andre is doing


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_
Well, he did say on the first page - "There WILL at least be weekly updates.
next the car will be fitted with an EUROJET intercooler and a custom 3 inch 034 exhaust system.(exhaust will be modified some more to keep the ecu happy)
Car will then be tuned and dyno'ed NA to see how much power before boost is added.
This will take time and money so if anyone would like to donate and/or sponsor parts, you can email or paypal me at [email protected]" - which kind of contradicts what you are saying








And for the record, I'm not a c2 ass rider









_Modified by esp at 3:56 PM 3-25-2008_

ok so do you know exactly what or how much was donated before you open your mouth? this is funny to me because andre is not even talking bad about anyone. he is experimenting and giving his results. thats it. not putting anyone down or anything. now it just so happens C2 makes a turbo kit that produces far less power but is more "reliable" now how can it be more reliable when andre has not broken anything and beats the car every day. smoked a clutch that seems to be working fine now, so that is out of the picture. the icing on the cake is C2 is so mad and upset about andres car that they have to start problems in threads, and bring up private business deals that is none of thier business to begin with and should not even be discussed on vwvortex. all of this for a turbo kit they should not even worry about, because it is never going to see production. with that said, dont worry C2, because you have a turbo kit in production, that you can sell to people, but all this hate shows how incompitent you really are. let andre do his thing. you might learn something, because you have nothing to worry about. if anything, since you are the only people selling turbo kits, people might want to buy them baised on the numbers andre is making with his turbo rabbit. use it to your advantage, because right now, you are not.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nope, I have no idea who 18t bt is and i've only spoken to Jeff once. I don't have a problem with what Andre is doing, I am just not a fan of people taking free handouts to allow for them to pursue their hobby.
And as for a C2 fanboy...I have no reason to be, I have none of their equipment nor am I ecstatic about the company in general.








Well, and on the debate about C2 vs Andre...thats pretty silly....One turbo kit is based for performance and the other for widespread application. This is not directed at Andre, but it seems that those that think there is a clash are somewhat egotistical







, its like comparing apples to oranges.










_Modified by esp at 4:10 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_Nope, I have no idea who 18t bt is and i've only spoken to Jeff once. I don't have a problem with what Andre is doing, I am just not a fan of people taking free handouts to allow for them to pursue their hobby.
And as for a C2 fanboy...I have no reason to be, I have none of their equipment nor am I ecstatic about the company in general.









so it comes down to being jealous people are willing to make a small contribution to such a great build


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No not jealousy, more along the lines that people shouldn't take handouts to help them with their hobby. More of just a personal belief rather than emotional response.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_No not jealousy, more along the lines that people shouldn't take handouts to help them with their hobby. More of just a personal belief rather than emotional response.

to set the record straight and this will be my final post here about your problem with donations

Thanks to Stroked1.8t for his donation. sent 2 fuels pumps to help andre out
Thanks to Wizard_of_OD for his donation. helped with pricing on parts
Thanks to [email protected] for his donation. i offer discounted NOT FREE parts, my time (for free) and use of my shop for free
Thanks to XXX008XXX for his donation. chris also offers his time and use of his shop for free
Big Thanks to [email protected] for the Perfect bar/plate intercooler core!
and finally [email protected] hooked andre up with a nice price on an intercooler and then once saw results showed more interest in the rabbit and then donated a cat back exhaust which helped produce another 48whp on the dyno over the stock exhaust
i consider those donations pretty fair


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I never said anything here was unfair, nor am I complaining about it. My opinions are my views on the situation. I'm all for "big power" for the 2.5, but try not to jump down everyone's throat just because someone doesn't agree with how its done. Again, just calm down. Thanks guy
Props to the power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_If I send you paypal will you buy the Lambo valve cover?
















The last time andre pushed the envelope ,the 1.8T forum had a spasm almost bringing down vortex

















History repeats itself.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I thinking of getting the clutch relined
http://www.southbendclutch.com/dynamax.html
[email protected] if anyone wants to support the cause. 
Thanks to whomever sent the $20 a couple hrs ago.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_No not jealousy, more along the lines that people shouldn't take handouts to help them with their hobby. More of just a personal belief rather than emotional response.

so if i offered you free parts you are saying you wouldnt take them? you obviously have never built a car before with your own money you had to work for. look a little closer, the donations are from friends. so now i am guessing since you were proven wrong, you have nothing to argue about right? andre has given me parts and helped me with my car, does that make me just as bad? no, it makes us better friends who help each other out when needed. you must not have that.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
so if i offered you free parts you are saying you wouldnt take them? you obviously have never built a car before with your own money you had to work for. look a little closer, the donations are from friends. so now i am guessing since you were proven wrong, you have nothing to argue about right? andre has given me parts and helped me with my car, does that make me just as bad? no, it makes us better friends who help each other out when needed. you must not have that. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for friends


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_now it just so happens C2 makes a turbo kit that produces far less power but is more "reliable" now how can it be more reliable when andre has not broken anything and beats the car every day. smoked a clutch that seems to be working fine now, so that is out of the picture. the icing on the cake is C2 is so mad and upset about andres car that they have to start problems in threads, and bring up private business deals that is none of thier business to begin with and should not even be discussed on vwvortex. all of this for a turbo kit they should not even worry about, because it is never going to see production. with that said, dont worry C2, because you have a turbo kit in production, that you can sell to people, but all this hate shows how incompitent you really are. let andre do his thing. you might learn something, because you have nothing to worry about. if anything, since you are the only people selling turbo kits, people might want to buy them baised on the numbers andre is making with his turbo rabbit. use it to your advantage, because right now, you are not. 

I don't love the way you said it, but I do agree with what you said.
Andre's "kit" and C2's have nothing to do with each other. In other words, they are not comparable. C2 is a company looking to sell production turbo kits in volume. That means that they do not have the luxury of going for the biggest dyno numbers possible and they sure as hell can't use stand alone engine management either. On the other hand, Andre is just one guy having fun and looking to push the envelope with a new engine that so far hasn't gotten much attention from enthusiasts.
Obviously there's got to be more to it because it's pretty ridiculous to think that C2 would have a problem with what Andre is doing or vice versa.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nascent)*

my feelings are that c2 should be giving a helping hand to andre in hopes that having the "average joe" see andres car and want to boost his and what better option than a direct bolt on kit supplied by a company who *could help* in a single mans project to make awesome awesome power on a motor that doesn't exactly "shine" from the factory
but for some reason i feel c2 has takin the complete other road in the situation


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't care about Andre or C2. I am glad he is extracting power for a 2.5L motor, but that's nothing new. Higher displacement will yield higher HP. You know this very well Jeff. C2 doesn't owe him anything. If he wants to take the time out and build his car, then that's great! Did you get hand outs when you built your 20v in that 20th you had? No difference. This site is based around people that modify VW's. He's not any more special than anyone else on this site.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_I don't care about Andre or C2. I am glad he is extracting power for a 2.5L motor, but that's nothing new. Higher displacement will yield higher HP. You know this very well Jeff. C2 doesn't owe him anything. If he wants to take the time out and build his car, then that's great! Did you get hand outs when you built your 20v in that 20th you had? No difference. This site is based around people that modify VW's. He's not any more special than anyone else on this site.

didn't on the 20th but that car paved the way for company's to have their hands out on my latest build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
didn't on the 20th but that car paved the way for company's to have their hands out on my latest build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So, you are self promoting advertisers? I don't follow...The REVO you had on that car was garbage then and is still the same lovely SW.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
So, you are self promoting advertisers? I don't follow...The REVO you had on that car was garbage then and is still the same lovely SW.

3 years ago before i understood half of what i do now i thought i had issues with revo software, then i pulled my head out of my ass and woke up and realize my problems with that car were self caused..then i fixed them then i laid down a [email protected] my very next pass on revo stage 3.. i was 18 and didn't know much other than i could unbolt the old turbo hardware and bolt on the new turbo hardware


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
So, you are self promoting advertisers? I don't follow...The REVO you had on that car was garbage then and is still the same lovely SW.

so what point are you trying to make in this thread? i really dont see any


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
so what point are you trying to make in this thread? i really dont see any









I am not trying to make a point. I am trying to figure out the point of this thread. It started as a build thread and now has turned into what?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
I am not trying to make a point. I am trying to figure out the point of this thread. It started as a build thread and now has turned into what? 

into you, esp and jeff atwood complaining about andre and you bitching about me being unknowledged over 3 years ago


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*



















_Modified by esp at 2:04 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
I am not trying to make a point. I am trying to figure out the point of this thread. It started as a build thread and now has turned into what? 

if you are not making a point why are you still posting? remember what you first wrote in reguards to what i said about the hate? you are nothign but a $h!t talking e-thug. let me ask you. what have you done or built that has been so great that you can talk any amount of trash on anyones car? i have a hand in this rabbit, and i am a good friend of andres, and from what i see, this thread is still highly active when it comes to the car. i mean a week ago the 370 wheel dyno was posted, so now what? looks to me like its still a build thread.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

this is a build-up thread, and it still can be if the nonsense stops. the project is not yet finished.


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I thinking of getting the clutch relined
http://www.southbendclutch.com/dynamax.html
[email protected] if anyone wants to support the cause. 
Thanks to whomever sent the $20 a couple hrs ago.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i hope you didnt get a southbend clutch. i heard of a few people having problems with them. come on andre get a clutchmasters fx700 twin disk and start spankin on that lil rabbit lol. jp i kno that clutch is like 2k


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*

I actually have a few friends that had problems with them also, but also a few that had problems with spec so. Clutch Masters is good but kidna pricey compaired to others


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_I actually have a few friends that had problems with them also, but also a few that had problems with spec so. Clutch Masters is good but kidna pricey compaired to others

I have deal with spec before in the past. I even have their stage 3 in my mk4.
I called them the other day but didn't feel comfortable the way the conversation went. 
Southbend on the other hand provided better customer service, and took the time to answer all my question. i AM CONFIDENT that if I ever have a problem down the road they would try to help.
Clutchmaster is priced out on my budget.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre call me. i have an account with clutchnet


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i've always heard that southbend > spec... but spec is my only option at this point


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

hey man, whenever you have free time, you arent busy, and the car is running good, etc. post up more pics


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hey man, whenever you have free time, you arent busy, and the car is running good, etc. post up more pics









Better yet call me up Andre and ill shoot some videos for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_i've always heard that southbend > spec... but spec is my only option at this point









Did you get the info I sent to you?

_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hey man, whenever you have free time, you arent busy, and the car is running good, etc. post up more pics









Sure, I have some small things to finish up this weekend. I feel that I can finally, permanently mount the standalone and put in the other fuel pump(thanks Jason) for when I feel extra crazy and want to run 22psi.









_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Better yet call me up Andre and ill shoot some videos for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How about Sunday? I have to go by Chris's place Saturday to do some wiring. You should come down. Lunch is on me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
How about Sunday? I have to go by Chris's place Saturday to do some wiring. You should come down. Lunch is on me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yea I have a German Squad meet at noon but after that ill swing by and hang out


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

IM replied. my messaging is being whack. thank you sirrrrrrr


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_No not jealousy, more along the lines that people shouldn't take handouts to help them with their hobby. More of just a *personal* belief rather than emotional response.

Key word there.Your belief is different to Andre's....
If he accepts hand outs or not it is *HIS BUSINESS*,not *YOURS*,not *ANYONE ELSES*!
A project car can easily cost you $15,000US...that does not include the car itself.
Can we please get back to the topic @ hand (i.e. Turbo Rabbit?)


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Can we please get back to the topic @ hand (i.e. Turbo Rabbit?)
 
This is a great Grass Roots protect . I would like to say this car is very very impressive .
I finally got a chance to meet Andre today for the first time after years of his posts from the 1.8T days he is great guy







.
I took this car for a rip around the block and all i can say is WOW that thing is tuned perfect and it idles like stock , that GT 35 R turbo spools like 28RS , only problem with this car is looking for traction LOL get a diff and the widest rubber you can find .
Good luck Andre with this project and it was nice finally meeting you and Jeff today, see you at Show and Go







Bob.G


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_IM replied. my messaging is being whack. thank you sirrrrrrr

yeah me too


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
This is a great Grass Roots protect . I would like to say this car is very very impressive .
I finally got a chance to meet Andre today for the first time after years of his posts from the 1.8T days he is great guy







.
I took this car for a rip around the block and all i can say is WOW that thing is tuned perfect and it idles like stock , that GT 35 R turbo spools like 28RS , only problem with this car is looking for traction LOL get a diff and the widest rubber you can find .
Good luck Andre with this project and it was nice finally meeting you and Jeff today, see you at Show and Go







Bob.G



It's was my pleasure to meet you and Sam today. I really hope everything works out for you in a timely manner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

thought i saw you today at azevedo...i was next door in my rabbit getting the tint for the blown euroz gtg tomorrow


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ only problem with this car is looking for traction LOL get a diff and the widest rubber you can find 
*psssst....CLICK ME *









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
It's was my pleasure to meet you and Sam today.

You mean Souhail?


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

when the car will be around the Sth Maryland, Dc Area ?

- showing some support -


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wow with AWD, the rabbit would be like the 5cyl turbo audi quattro sports!!!







.....How badass would that be??? or a rabbit rally car!! HAHAHAAA


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

*psssst....CLICK ME *








Andre...DO IT!!! BUILD THE UBERBUNNY


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*

my blood pressure is rising due to excitement.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (meaculpa1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThugginVDub ver.2.0* »_thought i saw you today at azevedo...i was next door in my rabbit getting the tint for the blown euroz gtg tomorrow








Should have came by and said hi. Did you see the vr6T getting tuned?









_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa1* »_when the car will be around the Sth Maryland, Dc Area ?

- showing some support -

There is a big event in Maryland every year. I will be there, but i can't remember the name..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

H20


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_*psssst....CLICK ME *



















_Quote, originally posted by *Thisbunnyroars* »_Wow with AWD, the rabbit would be like the 5cyl turbo audi quattro sports!!!







.....How badass would that be??? or a rabbit rally car!! HAHAHAAA


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_*psssst....CLICK ME *








Andre...DO IT!!! BUILD THE UBERBUNNY











_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_my blood pressure is rising due to excitement. 

I am seriously considering doing an AWD conversion on the rabbit. I already started pricing the parts. 
gas tank new ~ $460
rear diff setup quoted from junk yard $2000(hoping it comes with axles,hubs.....etc)
audi tt awd trans $800
I'm not looking to purchase any of these parts yet unless I come across a good deal. 
Imagine a awd 450awhp rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

we would have to buy 2 more slicks


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn, more power to you.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (osteor10)*

page 18 ftw


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

Its as if vw wanted someone to do this. I swear they lurk these pages when they redesign a platform


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*

man.... a 450hp AWD Rabbit would be soooo awesome


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm starting to like the rev hanging. Makes the car less jerky. Probably makes the motor mounts last longer too.
Much different compared to the mk4.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Any new info on the clutch?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Not yet still working on it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

damn that sucks. Me and John just met up with Jeff yesterday so he could fix his clutch problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for [email protected] vw


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Not yet still working on it.
 
What clutch is in this car ??? 240 mm?? 210??mm and what bolt pattern??? 4cyl? or 6cyl? 
LMK I might have something for you .







Bob.G


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
What clutch is in this car ??? 240 mm?? 210??mm and what bolt pattern??? 4cyl? or 6cyl? 
LMK I might have something for you .







Bob.G

From what I got so far. its a 228mm setup with 4cyl pattern. But some supposedly the g60 setup won't work. It probebly needs a custom flywheel.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Dyno day dynos
http://www.kmdtuning.com/store...cId=5


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
From what I got so far. its a 228mm setup with 4cyl pattern. But some supposedly the g60 setup won't work. It probebly needs a custom flywheel.
 
My buddy Sam has a spec stage 5 disc that's perfect .I believe he may have the PP also then all you would need is a flywheel , come to think of it he also has a aluminum flywheel . I can get it and have it bring it to Show and Go so you can look at it. He now long needs this because he has and EVO 9 now. He would sell it cheap and its a very nice clutch.







LMK Bob.G


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

we lining up @ show and go or what?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

andre rules!!! when can i buy your turbo kit?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_we lining up @ show and go or what?

When you stop getting beat by 11sec convettes Then I will line up with you. hahahahaha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Was helping my buddy out yesterday.
Here is a pic of the 2.0 fsi piston for reference.
I think I'm going to do a build now while I wait for the clutch.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Was helping my buddy out yesterday.
Here is a pic of the 2.0 fsi piston for reference.
I think I'm going to do a build now while I wait for the clutch.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know if you need any help, ill shoot over by you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I actually will need some help. I'm going to put the rods and pistons in the spare motor. But I havent ordered the piston yet.
Also have to take the tranny aprt to get the diff done. 
BTW the car is faster than a Stock 2006 BMW M5


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I actually will need some help. I'm going to put the rods and pistons in the spare motor. But I havent ordered the piston yet.
Also have to take the tranny aprt to get the diff done. 
BTW the car is faster than a Stock 2006 BMW M5
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_BTW the car is faster than a Stock 2006 BMW M5









Seems kinda quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here is a comparison of stock to scat!








I'll be running the same setup in the rabbit.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Here is a comparison of stock to scat!








I'll be running the same setup in the rabbit.


I like


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_BTW the car is faster than a Stock 2006 BMW M5









In a straight line.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

WOW is all i can think reading this thread, iv decided recently to part out my golf 1.8t and buy a new rabbit. Reading this has taken any doubt from my mind that im not wasting money not getting a GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a super nice car!


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
i will give him a dollar









Ill throw in a few bucks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

I was trying to part out my mk4 so I can do a 2.5 swap.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I was trying to part out my mk4 so I can do a 2.5 swap.









Yeah i never thought of that until you or someone else int he thread mentioned the beetle parts. Bring an MKIV golf 2.5 turbo to a show and see if there is anything else like it







haha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Yeah i never thought of that until you or someone else int he thread mentioned the beetle parts. Bring an MKIV golf 2.5 turbo to a show and see if there is anything else like it







haha

wow haha that would be one of a kind!
but swap in a 24v VR6 or a 3.2 VR (both are 24v)


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
wow haha that would be one of a kind!
but swap in a 24v VR6 or a 3.2 VR (both are 24v)

Iv always wanted to see an MKIV 4 door VR6 swap, heard of a few people doing it but never saw one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Iv always wanted to see an MKIV 4 door VR6 swap, heard of a few people doing it but never saw one. 

I really hate to thread jack... however, yes I agree, it was a great sleeper.... Last I heard the customer traded it in on a Grand Cherokee SRT8, and it was then resold at auction to NC somewhere:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I really hate to thread jack... however, yes I agree, it was a great sleeper.... Last I heard the customer traded it in on a Grand Cherokee SRT8, and it was then resold at auction to NC somewhere:

















Was that your car?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Was that your car?

Nah, just a car we built for a customer. Originally a '03 Golf 2.0. full 24v VR6 conversion including 24v cluster/etc. However the customer wanted to run the 02J 5spd instead of the 6spd (no clue why, but he really wanted the 5spd). A few months after we built the car he got tired of it and traded it in, as is (all bolt ons, all suspension stuff, basic brake ugprades, etc) to the dodge dealership for the SRT8; and then a few months later we got a call from a used car dealer in NC that wanted to know why the VIN said it was a 4cyl but all the emissions stickers/vac routing/etc on the core support were for a 6 cylinder.
If it had black interior I would have bought it from him with out any questions, the car had ~3,500 miles on it when we did the swap (2006) and maybe 7,000 when he sold it


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I really hate to thread jack... however, yes I agree, it was a great sleeper.... Last I heard the customer traded it in on a Grand Cherokee SRT8, and it was then resold at auction to NC somewhere:

















beautiful car! nice and clean, now i just need to find a 4 door golf completely stock body with an R32 drive train swap


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nah, just a car we built for a customer. Originally a '03 Golf 2.0. full 24v VR6 conversion including 24v cluster/etc. However the customer wanted to run the 02J 5spd instead of the 6spd (no clue why, but he really wanted the 5spd). A few months after we built the car he got tired of it and traded it in, as is (all bolt ons, all suspension stuff, basic brake ugprades, etc) to the dodge dealership for the SRT8; and then a few months later *we got a call from a used car dealer in NC that wanted to know why the VIN said it was a 4cyl but all the emissions stickers/vac routing/etc on the core support were for a 6 cylinder.*
If it had black interior I would have bought it from him with out any questions, the car had ~3,500 miles on it when we did the swap (2006) and maybe 7,000 when he sold it








"omg wtf"


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

here is the picture you wanted andre


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Bad news: transmission has to be removed to do rods and pistons on this engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

sucks! I have to pull the motor to do cams properly


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

did you happen to order any parts today andre?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The diff is still on backorder. I was talking to Mike(germanautoman) about removing and installing the diff when its available.
Clutch is still being worked on.
We are still getting the measurements for the pistons.
And rods are on backorder. 
Must be race season..lol
So No I didnt order any parts,,,,hhahahahaha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The 2.5 seems to have the smallest intakes valves but the largest exhaust valves.
I'm guessing even though the intake valves are smaller(about 4mm) the more agressive duration and lift of the NA engine will make up for the flow.
as far as exhaust which has the largest size of all the compared engines(about 2mm) this setup will be good at getting the froced air of the gt35r back out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.5 20v engine








2.0 fsi engine / 1.8t 20v engine








1.8t engine....shows a different exhaust valve size than pic above!








vr6 24v engine









_Modified by Audi4u at 11:21 AM 5-28-2007_


Talk about good news!!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (Audi4u)*

MORE PICS
UPPER OIL PAN
































BOTTOMEND
























OILPUMP


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (Audi4u)*

that looks alot tougher than my fsi


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. ([email protected])*

very good. keep working on it! You are really getting into the details on this engine...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_very good. keep working on it! You are really getting into the details on this engine...

x2 pics are awesome


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Valve comparison 1.8t, 2.0fsi, 24v vr6, and 20v 5cyl. (mujjuman)*

Audi your coming an icon of sorts with this build I wish you the best of luck.
I like the info from this post so far since a lot of the owners aren't mechanically enclined from reading the forum. I have always done all of my own maintenance and tweaking so I know where you come from. 
The engine just needs to be uncorked and your just carrying the torch..
As for the trans from looking at it when I was helping install my custom exhaust the axles are pretty beefy. They are alittle bit thinner then the custom ones on my fathers kit car which hold up to 375bhp 400lbs of torque. With the LSD I think you wouldn't have much worry with a strong clutch.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW great pics....keep up the amazing work. as stated above you are the hero of the 2.5 thread


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'm just tying to get the information out there for the DIY'ers. 
Also when This thread was 1st started, there wasn't many options for aftermarket parts and the forum was very slow. Now in the last few months there are alot more companies releasing parts and aslo alot more active threads in the forum.
Hopefully when its all said and done, even though everyone is an individual and has their own choices) I will have a list of the most affordable mods of the 2.5 I-5 motor.
Thanks for the support
Andre


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yo andre your not putting the built motor till you find out the limits of the stock one rite and make over 400 whp


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

thanks man thats great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]) (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_yo andre your not putting the built motor till you find out the limits of the stock one rite and make over 400 whp

I wanted to but, I will have to do the work twice if i replace the clutch just to dyno, then pull it down again to change rods and pistons.
More time and money. I just want to do it once.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]) (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_yo andre your not putting the built motor till you find out the limits of the stock one rite and make over 400 whp

I guarentee on a dynojet he is making over 400 anyway so like andre said, it would def be easier to just do all the work once


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]) (MattWayMK5)*

Hey Andre hows the car doing man? I finally commented on your form ha-ha!
And btw this car is pretty ballsy i went for a test drive and i was like this the whole time







.. just don't let them linden cops pop out of the side streets to scare us again ha-ha!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]) (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_Hey Andre hows the car doing man? I finally commented on your form ha-ha!
And btw this car is pretty ballsy i went for a test drive and i was like this the whole time







.. just don't let them linden cops pop out of the side streets to scare us again ha-ha!!!!

lol I almost forgot about that,


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]) (Audi4u)*

lol


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

hey andre if you want come pick up my swap and put it in the rabbit while yours is being built. just dont open your hood and let people see what your running lol.


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_hey andre if you want come pick up my swap and put it in the rabbit while yours is being built. just dont open your hood and let people see what your running lol.

Now that will be one ballsy rabbit, haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Don't tempt me


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

right now its not doing sh*t at my house. if your ever bored or want to mess around with it lmk and ill take it to your house and you can mess around with it wenever you want. im 100% its not coming out this year so its watever


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_right now its not doing sh*t at my house. if your ever bored or want to mess around with it lmk and ill take it to your house and you can mess around with it wenever you want. im 100% its not coming out this year so its watever

OMG what a deal! ha-ha its funny that no one has a clue what we're talking about lol!


_Modified by smb1.8t at 10:30 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_
OMG what a deal haha its funny know one has a clue what we're talking about lol

x2


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
x2









top secret motor


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

is it a quad turbo W12?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

It is just a matter of having security clearance










_Modified by rhussjr at 2:57 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_It is just a matter of having security clearnce









lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

If only I were rich
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3807200


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

just be like me dre buy a brand new one


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_If only I were rich
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3807200









damn thats sad to see.... but wow


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
damn thats sad to see.... but wow









bump for undergroundvwparts dealt with him in the past http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will keep my eye on that thread to see where it ends up. Maybe I will be able to get some parts from it still. 
damn mortgage


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
damn mortgage









do i smell a refinance?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_damn mortgage









The constantly spoken phrase from just about every track day I have ever done when someone says something like that.... "You can live in your car, but you can't race your house"


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The constantly spoken phrase from just about every track day I have ever done when someone says something like that.... "You can live in your car, but you can't race your house"

I disagree!
My neighbor just did their lawn over, so now I have to do siding, driveway and a new patio....lol I won't let them win hahahaha.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I disagree!
My neighbor just did their lawn over, so now I have to do siding, driveway and a new patio....lol I won't let them win hahahaha.

we should make the patio look like a giant turbo. then you will be god


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
we should make the patio look like a giant turbo. then you will be god 

hahaha that would be really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

andre here are some pictures of that "other" side bracket and motor mount


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks Big J...lol
I will come down and get that paper weight out of you way as soon as I can :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*









updates please


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








updates please

hahaha
waiting on parts....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








updates please

Pictures are worth a thousand words















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

that master piece looks familar to something i have seen before

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

thats amazing! whats the bronze from?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_thats amazing! whats the bronze from? 

Thermal coating


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i hope an Andre brand turbo kit comes out soon. im sure for $4k it wont be a weak sub 250whp kit.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_i hope an Andre brand turbo kit comes out soon. im sure for $4k it wont be a weak sub 250whp kit.

hahaha i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

I'm thinking 
Stg1 300hp/255whp
Stg2 355hp/300whp
Stg3 420hp/355whp
Race 400whp-450whp


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

We're gonna need AWD


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

niiiiiiiiiiiice piston pics


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

bump for power


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

bump for turboooo


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

bump for ups delivering top secret stuff one day this week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_bump for ups delivering top secret stuff one day this week.









thats the new hydrogen fuel cell power LOL







Bob.G


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
thats the new hydrogen fuel cell power LOL







Bob.G

lol me want


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (anti bling)*

andre said "Bump my ****"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_andre said "Bump my ****"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

who wants to see a rabbit 6spd 02Q conversion


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

meeeee


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who wants to see a rabbit 6spd 02Q conversion









Who wouldn't want to see a 6spd swap?!?!?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*raises hand*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who wants to see a rabbit 6spd 02Q conversion










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The only thing I'd rather see than a 6spd swap is a DSG swap!~!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (studio19sound)*

post 700!
only 2.5 6 speed you would see is a swap in my mk4









Other news
Southbend will have a 2.5 clutch system sooner than you think.








Pistons are on the way to me. hopefully rods won't be much longer.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

a dsg swap? its like taking a diamond ring(400hp 2.5) and then taking a big heaping CRAP(dsg) on it.


_Modified by sl33pyb at 2:31 AM 6-8-2008_


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

maybe tdi 5th? dont know anything about our or their tranny.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

omg !! genus !!! tdi 5th would be GREAT for cursing on trips at high speeds and lower rpms!!!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

TDI 5th is a different ratio? That would be a cool possibility.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

wouldnt that make our already unsporty tranny even more unsporty?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_wouldnt that make our already unsporty tranny even more unsporty? 

Only in our super-high revving 5th gear... Lowering the 75MPH cruising RPM by 4-500 would help fuel economy a bunch


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah, cause i dont know about you guys... but the way i drive shifting from 4th to 5th on the highway is like banging the same gear








plus if i could hit 80 at 2k rpm i'd be happy as a pig in you know what.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

So, of course if the swap is possible, is the fuel savings worth the replacement? Is there any increased wear and tear on the engine revving just that 500rpm higher?
Wait, we're talking about a 400hp beast. NM.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

personaly i am tired of the 3-4krpm 
5 to 6 hour trips so yea i would spend the time on it bring it to 2-3k and that bee real nice plus more top end (dare i say 160-180)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

stock engine will be able to spin 7-8000 rpm no problem, if you look at the parts of the engine such as bore, stroke, crank, rod and piston dimensions and overall cylinder head design it is not much different at all compared to engines that already turn those rpm's, the problem is from the factory their is no power to be made up their so their is no need to rev that high


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_personaly i am tired of the 3-4krpm 
5 to 6 hour trips so yea i would spend the time on it bring it to 2-3k and that bee real nice plus more top end (dare i say 160-180)

me to!!!!!!!!!! 4k cursing sucks


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

a TDI 5th would be awesome too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sometimes i wish i had a 7th gear or a taller 6th on my auto








but not enough low end torx for a 7th gear


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

what are your [email protected] in your final gear?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_what are your [email protected] in your final gear?

Andre, doesnt your MK4 do 65mph in first gear?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
Andre, doesnt your MK4 do 65mph in first gear?
















really?
at 65mph im guessing im around 2100rpm in 6th
i used cruise around alot at 85mph+ (not anymore cuz of tickets) 
anyway, im going on a mini road trip tonight so ill update


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
Andre, doesnt your MK4 do 65mph in first gear?









lol
where have you been? wanna help me with my 2.5 swap









_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_







really?
at 65mph im guessing im around 2100rpm in 6th
i used cruise around alot at 85mph+ (not anymore cuz of tickets) 
anyway, im going on a mini road trip tonight so ill update









my mk4 is about [email protected]


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

at 65mph its at 2050rpm (according to GPS) 
according to speedo, its 1980rpm
is ur MKIV's tranny stock?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_at 65mph its at 2050rpm (according to GPS) 
according to speedo, its 1980rpm
is ur MKIV's tranny stock?

no its not stock i had it modified to lessen wheel spin. (helped a little, car is great on the highway)
the rabbit gearing seems very close to my mk4 gearing.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

if i built a mk4 with a 1.8t i would have andres gear setup. that car is NASTY on the highway


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_if i built a mk4 with a 1.8t i would have andres gear setup. that car is NASTY on the highway









Hey Chris whats cooking


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

come on where are they, the car could be running by now
all you tensioners are here too...i don't know how you got such deep pockets


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol, yea right. 
Did the belts and the pulley come in?
I probably will buy the the pauters, I dont think I can wait any longer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yeah everything is here, we are ready to roll, get some rods by tomorrow i have off all weekend and my girl is at the olympic trials so i am free all weekends


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I want to be in on this! Pick me up @ the airport?I will tell the secretary to clear my schedule for the weekend.
Lets get cooking bitches!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

im down just fly into newark and shoot me your flight number







i will even buy the beer for the weekend


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_im down just fly into newark and shoot me your flight number







i will even buy the beer for the weekend

we can do it at my shop







can we say a weekend swap?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

lets do it


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_lets do it

i am game. andre knows this but he never calls me


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

Andre,seriously...let me know!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Andre,seriously...let me know!

Get me some rods!!!!!!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

You know ill be there


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Matt, what do you have planned for 4th of july weekend.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Hey Matt, what do you have planned for 4th of july weekend.

a turbo party


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
a turbo party









bring you own







lol


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Hey Matt, what do you have planned for 4th of july weekend.

Nothing planned as of right now


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
bring you own







lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

all you guys following this thread might want to check this one out too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3918434


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

we should roll down to waterfest together... i think the R might be done by than... but if not, i'll bring the 92 vr6


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (GT42R32deepblue)*

Yea, we should organize a drive to waterfest. too bad the rabbit won't be ready. 
I'll be driving the mk4 2.5 swap


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Tracking number says rods for this engine will be here tomorrow. 
too many projects...lol


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

so what are u gonna do with those crazy gears u had in the 1.8t


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (GT42R32deepblue)*

Newb to VW and newb to Vortex. Found this thread today at work but couldn't watch the vids of the dyno runs and exhaust till I got home. All I can say is: sick sick sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm from WA, but you Jersey cats are holdin it doooooooooooown!
I'm gonna enjoy the comfort of my warranty for a minute then I might have to pick your brain about my 08.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_I'm from WA, but you Jersey cats are holdin it doooooooooooown! 

east coast









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Yea, we should organize a drive to waterfest. too bad the rabbit won't be ready. 
I'll be driving the mk4 2.5 swap 

niiiiiice! any mods? exhaust, chip? intake? CEL?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Yea, we should organize a drive to waterfest. too bad the rabbit won't be ready. I'll be driving the mk4 2.5 swap 

You planning on hitting up H20?


_Modified by kiserhd at 6:27 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The rabbit will be at h20 if i get my throttle body back from motec in time.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The rabbit will be at h20 if i get my throttle body back from motec in time. 

Motec sucks.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
Motec sucks.

lol
Update:
Rods are in. 
Thanks to http://www.inaengineering.com 
check em out
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

2.5 tranny sucks A$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wht happened to it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

diff cup was not installed properly from the factory and is frozen into the diff, even an hours worth of chizzling wouldn't bust it loose


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_diff cup was not installed properly from the factory and is frozen into the diff, even an hours worth of chizzling wouldn't bust it loose









I was there, these trans are piece of dog sh*t


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

do you mean cheap quality or just a PITA to unassemble?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_do you mean cheap quality or just a PITA to unassemble? 

Not hard to unassemble, the trans it self just doesnt hold up well. Ive broken 2 already and many other people on the forums have broken them or are breaking them or theres a good possibility theirs are gonna break. I dont understand what VW did wrong on the development of the 2.5 trans but it was definitely bad


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Not hard to unassemble, the trans it self just doesnt hold up well. Ive broken 2 already and many other people on the forums have broken them or are breaking them or theres a good possibility theirs are gonna break. I dont understand what VW did wrong on the development of the 2.5 trans but it was definitely bad

Is it the diff that is breaking?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

Im not sure on all cases but on andres case it is a diff problem and im pretty sure that was the case on my trans that was just replaced too


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Im not sure on all cases but on andres case it is a diff problem and im pretty sure that was the case on my trans that was just replaced too

The diff seems to be the weak link in every tranny they build, so im hoping if i get a quaif later on when im making a bit of power that it will hold up.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
The diff seems to be the weak link in every tranny they build, so im hoping if i get a quaif later on when im making a bit of power that it will hold up.

I would say go with peloquin but thats just my recomendation


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
I would say go with peloquin but thats just my recomendation

Yeah i have never heard anything bad about either, i see more peliquins in VWs though.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Yea, we should organize a drive to waterfest. too bad the rabbit won't be ready. 
I'll be driving the mk4 2.5 swap 

Did you get this car running in time? i was keeping an eye out for it at waterfest but didnt know if it was going to be in the show. BTW these projects are one of the reasons i decided to buy an 08 rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

oh that sucks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Did you get this car running in time? i was keeping an eye out for it at waterfest but didnt know if it was going to be in the show. BTW these projects are one of the reasons i decided to buy an 08 rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I promise you will be very proud to own a rabbit by the end of the year.








None of the cars were at waterfest but will be at other shows in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

watch as we take a replay of the events that happened the night before waterfest..........................


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_watch as we take a replay of the events that happened the night before waterfest..........................










hahahahaha








That's exactly how Andre explained it to me


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_watch as we take a replay of the events that happened the night before waterfest..........................


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

did the MKIV 2.5 catch fire?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_did the MKIV 2.5 catch fire?

yea. everything is fixed though, will have vids of it driving tomorrow.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
yea. everything is fixed though, will have vids of it driving tomorrow.

Awesome cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

vids now!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

vids this week. I need a camcorder, I can't find mine.
I promise I'll have something by the week end.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
yea. everything is fixed though, will have vids of it driving tomorrow.

oh sht forreal? damn


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

Is that a C2 turbo kits???????


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_Is that a C2 turbo kits???????

is that some kind of sick joke


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_Is that a C2 turbo kits???????


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

hey pat when are you going to let me beat up R with my the mk4 lol


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

lol updates??


_Modified by smb1.8t at 12:16 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_hey pat when are you going to let me beat up R with my the mk4 lol
after you put that c2 kit that you ordered last week on it


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_















i like your quote in your sig, maybe jeff should read that

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_i like your quote in your sig, maybe jeff should read that









booo good thing i own both a 2.0T and a 3.2 VR


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
booo good thing i own both a 2.0T and a 3.2 VR









werd, if i was going to buy a 2.0T i would def keep the VR







or trade it in for the 3.6passat


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
werd, if i was going to buy a 2.0T i would def keep the VR







 or trade it in for the 3.6passat









i would love to put a 3.6 in my R32


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

would those fit? i think maybe theyre just barely too big.... 
and heavy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mujjuman)*

their is a thread on here that someone put one in at 20th AE gti so it has to fit in a R32


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle ([email protected])*

whoa i gotta search for that


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_would those fit? i think maybe theyre just barely too big.... 
and heavy.
 








I heard the problem with fitting the 3.6 into the current gen. R32 was that the DSG was too big. 
Hence, the reason they did not make it an R36 as many people wanted.

But enough of all that... how about 400whp Rabbits????


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (studio19sound)*

2.5T


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
I heard the problem with fitting the 3.6 into the current gen. R32 was that the DSG was too big. 
Hence, the reason they did not make it an R36 as many people wanted.

But enough of all that... how about 400whp Rabbits????

400whp????? I'm going to 600whp when I'm done!


----------



## argue53 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (Audi4u)*

Congrats on your beautiful project. Best of luck! 400whp would be amazing!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit on 034 Standalone, Runs, revs, and returns to idle (argue53)*

i think hes already close to 400whp..


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_stock engine will be able to spin 7-8000 rpm no problem, if you look at the parts of the engine such as bore, stroke, crank, rod and piston dimensions and overall cylinder head design it is not much different at all compared to engines that already turn those rpm's, the problem is from the factory their is no power to be made up their so their is no need to rev that high

I find hard to beleive that there is no power up there from a dohc...VW must have limited it on purpose...the 170hp has 6300rpm redline. The right ecu chip and cam would make this engine a beast to 7000rpm


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_
I find hard to beleive that there is no power up there from a dohc...VW must have limited it on purpose...the 170hp has 6300rpm redline. The right ecu chip and cam would make this engine a beast to 7000rpm

Its also the intake manifold, that matched with the right cams will open up this engine alot. i cant wait to see some numbers when thye are developed.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Its also the intake manifold, that matched with the right cams will open up this engine alot. i cant wait to see some numbers when thye are developed. 

I agree. The only thing is I don't know how much power can be squeezed for the motor NA. 
We need a volunteer.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I agree. The only thing is I don't know how much power can be squeezed for the motor NA. 
We need a volunteer.









If i had the money i would be all over it haha screw warranties


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

can i volunteer?







as long as everythings free








yeah rite


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

updates on the engine build?
pics of those sexy pistons


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*



















































































































































































































































































*SStune secondary air block off plates*










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:33 AM 8-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*SStune fuel temp sensor*










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:33 AM 8-20-2008_


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

wat we looking at here


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_wat we looking at here

I labeled what they are now


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is the fuel temp sensor for?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_what is the fuel temp sensor for?









use it as a tool, just like you would use an egt sensor for, cooler fuel lets you run more timing and make more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's all about the timing


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh kool


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get me one of those block off plates IMMIDIATELY!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You removing the SAI system?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_get me one of those block off plates IMMIDIATELY!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_You removing the SAI system?

yes it is not needed, it is only used to heat up the cat for emissions on cold starts


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Removal of emissions crap makes me happy.
Does it require programming to prevent codes from coming up?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

just a resistor


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just a resistor

lol u hax0r


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Could you leave the whole pump and lines in and just put the resistor in and have it do the same thing? I have a CEL for SAI incorrect flow detected and I cant fix it and its really annoying. I figure if i can just disable it i can just leave it all there and run the car with no CEL?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

you could leave the SAI in buy why would you want the extra crap in your engine bay when *SStune block offs* can be had for $50 plus shipping


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

On the rabbit: the SAI flow is measured by the MAF.
Notice the feed to the SAI pump is taken from the intake pipe after the MAF.
Make sure if you have a CAI that the feed/connection is still there.
Good luck trying to 'fool' it with resistors and simple DIY parts.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

it will not affect the way the car runs, when you start the car and let it warm up most people don't attempt to drive the car until the secondary air shuts off and rpms drop to your normal idle, thanks for the input though any information is good information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it will not affect the way the car runs, when you start the car and let it warm up most people don't attempt to drive the car until the secondary air shuts off and rpms drop to your normal idle, thanks for the input though any information is good information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i do all the time, sounds kinda funny








ill let you know...just got smacked in the face with a $363 phone bill







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but damn do i hate SAI so much. had it taken out in my old mk3 vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes it is not needed, it is only used to heat up the cat for emissions on cold starts

is that its only purpose? so does that mean i can drive the car before waiting for rpms to drop?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

yes it's only function is to heat the cat up for emissions


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
is that its only purpose? so does that mean i can drive the car before waiting for rpms to drop? 
\
It is still a good idea to let the car run a bit before driving. But i am also guilty driving away in a rush barely letting the car finish starting when im late for work


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

does it throw the check engine light? i mean the ECM does monitor the secondary air flow....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_\
It is still a good idea to let the car run a bit before driving. But i am also guilty driving away in a rush barely letting the car finish starting when im late for work









x2 i always wait until idle drops.... but sometimes when i just have to move my car like 10ft and people are waiting.... i feel like ignoring it. but i only did that 2 times.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Just dont do what i saw a former lot guy at an unnamed VW dealer do and floor the throttle on a cold day and hold it there until the heat start blowing hot so he doesnt have to move cold cars in the snow









EDIT: I think thats a run on sentence 

_Modified by 4door1.8T at 10:41 PM 8-21-2008_


_Modified by 4door1.8T at 10:41 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

whoa..


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fall show N go???


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Patryk R32)*

So I saw some pages back the engine out of a car. Did anyone get a weight on the 5 cylinder? Great project...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

volunteer? im down and somewhat local ware do i start? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

5 cylinder TURBO bump


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i believe he said we gotta see how much we can squeeze out of a n/a motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

we have an N/A car already one SEM and the turbo rabbit is just waiting for the final engine internals to be picked up from the machine shop tomorrow


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

se what?







what u guys do to it?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i believe SEM = Standalone Engine Management
god damn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i hope the next project from you guys is a 2.5 on ITBs w/high compression and huge ****ing cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
i hope the next project from you guys is a 2.5 on ITBs w/high compression and huge ****ing cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








wow this quote is funny andre hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Patryk R32)*

here are some cell phone pics of the rods and pistons installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

slick


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

ooOOOooooO im not familiar with the vortex jargon mybad well that cant be easy to an inexperienced person like me. **** ... o well i guess ill stick with the aftermarket bolt on parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I wonder how much boost a 35r can push at 8k rpms.....lol 
place your bets now....lol


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

What AR?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I wonder how much boost a 35r can push at 8k rpms.....lol 
place your bets now....lol
wastegate closed?


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

it'll probably blow..lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_What AR?

.63A/R


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

You should be able to pull 36 PSI all the way to 8000 with decent Air, on an .83 probably 38 PSI.
No matter what you should be able to break allot of parts with it. Axles, Gears, and the like, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_You should be able to pull 36 PSI all the way to 8000 with decent Air, on an .83 probably 38 PSI.
No matter what you should be able to break allot of parts with it. Axles, Gears, and the like, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Something I'm use to








I can't wait!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

cool pics!!!
_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Something I'm use to








I can't wait! 
lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Would anyone be interested in purchasing the gt35R and the tubular turbo manifold from my car?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Geez... What happened? Decide the 35 is too small?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Geez... What happened? Decide the 35 is too small?

Not sure if I'm just bored or what but this is looking very appealing.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I take it your manifold is for a T3 flange? If so, you could have a T4 Flange TIG welded to it, which by the way might help in fitting the bigger turbo.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

screw that, just get the GT4202R


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

What flange is on the 35R? I'm interested in the turbo if I do not have to modify my current setup.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_What flange is on the 35R? I'm interested in the turbo if I do not have to modify my current setup.

T3 flange. you need it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GT42R32deepblue)*

Dry sump?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Is it vband on the exhaust outlet? I'll have to get some specs on the compressor housing just to make sure it will clear everything.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Got some injectors for sale too....


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

What size injectors? Er.. PSI?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

how much?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

and why are you selling?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Couple reasons. 
Want to rev the motor higher
Want a different fabricators parts on the car.(Someone that has nothing to do with the company that will remain nameless.)
SO...4sale
manilfod
turbo
downpipe
ALL the eurojet parts with remain on the car.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hey andre you know what would be cool, if you could take Eurojets hardware they are going to sell in that kit and run mid to low 10's on parts anyone can call joel, john, or ronnie at eurojet for and buy them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif of course you would be using a different turbo though


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why dont u just take those spare parts and whip a kit together and sell the kit + tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_why dont u just take those spare parts and whip a kit together and sell the kit + tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Trying to make a kit is what crossed my path with "them" in the 1st place.
Also wanted to say that there haven't been much updates for a reason









It's all just a waiting game


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

come on be honest, the car made almost 750whp and andre doesn't want to post dyno sheets because other people on the net give him a hard time


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all my support for u guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_all my support for u guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks guys. 
Going to see some jaw dropping stuff really soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Thanks guys. 
Going to see some jaw dropping stuff really soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yo dre i hope your going to h20


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
SO...4sale
manilfod
turbo
downpipe



How much did you want for the DP and can I get some pictures of it? I want to see if I can modify it to work for me. Also that 35R $$$?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

what's the status here? Any updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Nothing worth mentioning. Should have something on Monday.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

running? gonna be at H2Oi? Im interested in seeing, at least the MKIV


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

wish i could go to h2o


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_running? gonna be at H2Oi? Im interested in seeing, at least the MKIV

You live somewhat close. You are welcome to come check it out anytime you want.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
You live somewhat close. You are welcome to come check it out anytime you want.
am i welcome too?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_am i welcome too?

Hell YEa!
working today?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hell YEa!
working today?
im going in, in a little bit....i gotta adjust my suspension and align the vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_im going in, in a little bit....i gotta adjust my suspension and align the vehicle.

we will be at andre's i will be their in the .:R wanna race?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

There should be a law against posting while driving...lol


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we will be at andre's i will be their in the .:R wanna race?








Yeah i'll give you a 10 sec. head start.


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_There should be a law against posting while driving...lol

Haha, so tru. Guess you can post tho when you don't have to shift


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

This is what we need.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...=VC30


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

does it match up ...? or will it need adapters?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_This is what we need.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...=VC30

mmmmmmmmmmmm! C30!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_This is what we need.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...=VC30

Why isnt any companies right now that are making turbo kits using a cast manifold, wouldnt that cut costs alot? I may be wrong but it just seems like 90% of turbo kits for other engines use cast manifolds.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Why isnt any companies right now that are making turbo kits using a cast manifold, wouldnt that cut costs alot? I may be wrong but it just seems like 90% of turbo kits for other engines use cast manifolds.

I believe to reap a cost benefit from casting you must have significant production #'s, certainly more than the infrequent vw hobbyist/tuner. And even if you did youd want to get extensive rd before commiting to a cast.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
I believe to reap a cost benefit from casting you must have significant production #'s, certainly more than the infrequent vw hobbyist/tuner. And even if you did youd want to get extensive rd before commiting to a cast.

Makes sense, i didnt think of the tooling that would go with making a cast manifold and the fact that once you make one your kinda stuck with that design unless you want to spend alot more money.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

Yeah, thats just the $$$ side. On the perf side I thin itd be real difficult if not impossible to equal length runners and close to ported flanges. Things these guys are able to do old school.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Cant wait to see what kind of power this thing puts down with a built motor, i have a feeling we will all be doing this


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

i heard a little rumor going around that the stock motor is out of the car and parts are being swapped onto the new built motor


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the update 
oh i mean rumor


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i heard a little rumor going around that the stock motor is out of the car and parts are being swapped onto the new built motor









but wait, what was wrong with the stock motor... and whats up with the "new built" motor? whats different 
Andre u have IM


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
but wait, what was wrong with the stock motor... and whats up with the "new built" motor? whats different 
Andre u have IM

nothing wrong with the stock motor andre just built a spare we had sittin around







it was the trans that we broke someone spun a diff cup on slicks


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
nothing wrong with the stock motor andre just built a spare we had sittin around







it was the trans that we broke someone spun a diff cup on slicks









i wonder who that someone was...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

lol fun stuff


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
but wait, what was wrong with the stock motor... 

It only made 400whp so it had to go


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

lol i see... not good


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

hahahaha
[email protected] just made 452whp with his 2.0fsi and ran [email protected] 
So my plan is to make 600whp and force him to drive it and beat his own time...lol


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_hahahaha
[email protected] just made 452whp with his 2.0fsi and ran [email protected] 
So my plan is to make 600whp and force him to drive it and beat his own time...lol








those are some awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

as long as the ride is worth it


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as long as the ride is worth it









Can i ride shotgun?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_hahahaha
[email protected] just made 452whp with his 2.0fsi and ran [email protected] 
So my plan is to make 600whp and force him to drive it and beat his own time...lol

OMG wow all of that power from a 2.0TFSI? 
can i see the thread if there is one?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
OMG wow all of that power from a 2.0TFSI? 
can i see the thread if there is one?

here is a link, this friday we will be hitting the dyno again to smooth out the boost on set and also make a little bit more power before show n go this weekend








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4059971


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im guessing this has some slight torque steer


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

saweet


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

here are some HD cell phone pics







of the progress


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

MMMmmmmmmmmm! Tasty Delicious!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_here are some HD cell phone pics







of the progress































should of told me, i would of brought the iPhone over.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

i spy sstune secondary air block offs


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pretty


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

mmmmmm yummy.... big turbo


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Diff is on its way.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Diff is here. Lets see how long it will take to get it installed.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

hopefully not long


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

yo dre, let me swing by i gotta see this thing.. i miss it haha...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_yo dre, let me swing by i gotta see this thing.. i miss it haha...

Sure come over and bring some tools.....lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Sure come over and bring some tools.....lol


i would come over but you never pick your phone up on a sunday


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would come over but you never pick your phone up on a sunday


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wow, i just spent like an hour reading through this entire thread. looking good man, pretty sick build. would love to see this thing in action sometime. you guys should drive down here to MIR to have a MKV Race Day, really eager to see this and JC put down some ridiculous numbers


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_wow, i just spent like an hour reading through this entire thread. looking good man, pretty sick build. would love to see this thing in action sometime. you guys should drive down here to MIR to have a MKV Race Day, really eager to see this and JC put down some ridiculous numbers

i will be running both cars down the strip, i can't wait to have a blast in both cars next season


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*



Audi4u said:


> Sure come over and bring some tools.....lol
> [/QUOTE
> 
> im down!
> and yeah jeff's right you have more trouble answering your phone on the weekends then you do during the week while your working


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_


Audi4u said:


> Sure come over and bring some tools.....lol
> [/QUOTE
> 
> im down!
> and yeah jeff's right you have more trouble answering your phone on the weekends then you do during the week while your working






Audi4u said:


> I'm from the islands. I hibernate in the winter...lol


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*
















dude, i hate working on the weekends, i can't do sh*t .... i saw matt at school the other day, maybe we'll come up together one day soon.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (MKV John)*

Bump for a hopefull success this weekend


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

i wish you










_Modified by MKV John at 9:39 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MKV John)*

someone seems to can't find time to install the diff







i will get it done i promise...you wanna go 50/50 on a new trailer? and i will get all the hitch stuff from my work?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff if he says no just kick him in the nuts untill he says yes, you gonna be there this weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

i have to work saturday but i am free on sunday


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

true, ill probably be by both days


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i have to work saturday but i am free on sunday

I'm aiming for saturday night/sunday turn key.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

no need to rush, do you have a functioning trans to use until i am done with yours?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea he picked one up last night


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

diff cups are out, and fifth gear is about to come off..progress underway


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn jeff, you're on top of sh*t


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

went shopping today, had to pick up one of these.








Anybody want to guess which one?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I thought it ran on...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_went shopping today, had to pick up one of these.








Anybody want to guess which one?

















I know I know!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_went shopping today, had to pick up one of these.








Anybody want to guess which one?









car in the background?








i saw ur miniprofile on the left...... 
"2007 VW Rabbit 2.5 Turbo"
looks kinda sweet


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

5th gear is off, tomorrow if i have time i will crack the case open


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You should tell andre to bring his b*tch ass over there to do it if you dont


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

kool pic


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_kool pic

You wouldn't say that if you could smell it. That gear lube is fricking RANK!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

haha really? i wonder why....


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
You wouldn't say that if you could smell it. That gear lube is fricking RANK!!!









ever smelled used dif fluid? now thats rancid!


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
ever smelled used dif fluid? now thats rancid!

Yes it is...The heavier weight the ******* t i e r the smell...


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I`ll be up saturday afternoon. LMK if you need anymore parts before then. I found some 100mm o2J flanges and a shift tower if you need them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ohh sh*t, [email protected] FTW


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice pic!
what is the big wheel to the left?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

that is the junk stock diff







we will be reusing the ring with the teeth on the outside by drilling out all the big rivets and replacing with new bolts that come with the new diff


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

damn that **** is way more complicated than the diff for ur car right jeff?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

its not that much worse, just time consuming because my car doesn't have 5th gear on the out side of the case and my gear stacks are held in with circlips so when i split my case all i am left with is just the diff and 1 large washer
this is my 6spd see how the gear stacks stay in the other half of the trans case, that is what makes my trans easier










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:58 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ohh ok i get ya, that 5th gear on the 2.5 is what makes it more difficult


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

The difficulty comes from having to pull gears to release the case, but that's not difficult with the proper tools. Jeff do you drill or chisel the rivets? The 02M really is a leap forward in simplicity. and surprisingly, durability. I want to install on in the mk1, BAD!!! 


_Modified by hypothetical at 4:08 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*

i don't have the proper drill press so doing it with a chisel is much easier and quicker


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Either way diff rivets sucks to remove.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*





































You better not have any bolts leftover....lol


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dont get your nuts caught in it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_




































You better not have any bolts leftover....lol

hahaha andre is gonna be praying tonight


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
hahaha andre is gonna be praying tonight









cool thanks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I got trans envy































Hey Jeff where is my I <3 [email protected] t shirt ....lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hey Jeff where is my I <3 [email protected] t shirt ....lol

my g/f still needs to have them printed


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

stock diff out


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

looks pretty cool... i never saw any of this stuff and its so interesting


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_looks pretty cool... i never saw any of this stuff and its so interesting

here is a little look inside the stock diff


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

see, this is why JC is the man. good work man


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zoidmk5)*

wow.. pretty amazing how they actually thought all those little things out during design process.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

all done


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

whoa nice! the new diff looks more solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

I cannot wait to get this thing in tomorrow


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry I couldn`t make it Dre. Went to Toys-4-tots and ended up workin on cars in the parkin lot til 7ish. then I was beat.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_Sorry I couldn`t make it Dre. Went to Toys-4-tots and ended up workin on cars in the parkin lot til 7ish. then I was beat. 

No worries
Im still waiting for one part before I can finish my install.








Hopefully this weekend I will be up and running.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
No worries
Im still waiting for one part before I can finish my install.








Hopefully this weekend I will be up and running.








IS THE MOTOR/TRANS IN???


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Patryk R32)*

Bump for updates.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gonyofam3)*

this Rabbit sucks







and your turbo is small


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

haha ive been tryin to tell him jeff, 42r is they way to go


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

screw GT series lag monsters, their are other turbos out their the same size or a little bigger than a 42R that spool much better


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

even better ha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hmmmmm


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gonyofam3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonyofam3* »_Bump for updates.

I am working with http://www.southbendclutch.com to develop stages for the rabbit.
Already got some combinations going, trying to finalize the one for 700whp















If anyone is looking for a clutch send me an email so i can foward it to the right person. They may offer an introductory price. 
Just to clear "this is not a clutch for sale" post. not trying to lock the thread.









@ [email protected] laugh now cry later....lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*























This thread never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I am working with http://www.southbendclutch.com to develop stages for the rabbit.
Already got some combinations going, trying to finalize the one for 700whp















If anyone is looking for a clutch send me an email so i can foward it to the right person. They may offer an introductory price. 
Just to clear "this is not a clutch for sale" post. not trying to lock the thread.









@ [email protected] laugh now cry later....lol 










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hopefully this weekend I will be up and running.
















keep us posted dre. I can't wait to get a ride in this thing!!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_







keep us posted dre. I can't wait to get a ride in this thing!!









You're gonna have to keep waiting cause i called first dibs on rides haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys have to sign a waiver to drive it.
I won't be responsible for neck injuries or internal bleeding for too much acceleration.....lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Dre i put a down payment on the new truck today so they will hold it until someone buys my truck on craigslist, start saving your coins for a nice open trailer


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_You guys have to sign a waiver to drive it.
I won't be responsible for neck injuries or internal bleeding for too much acceleration.....lol


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dre i put a down payment on the new truck today so they will hold it until someone buys my truck on craigslist, start saving your coins for a nice *CLOSED* trailer








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dre i put a down payment on the new truck today so they will hold it until someone buys my truck on craigslist, start saving your coins for a nice open trailer









http://www.asedeals.com/portable_lift.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i would like to see that in person before i spent my money on one


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
You're gonna have to keep waiting cause i called first dibs on rides haha

haha to late i beat you to it a long time ago!!!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_
haha to late i beat you to it a long time ago!!!

haha ohhhh helll no


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_You guys have to sign a waiver to drive it.
I won't be responsible for neck injuries or internal bleeding for too much acceleration.....lol

fair enough







it would most def be worth it!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i would like to see that in person before i spent my money on one

check out the video


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

im not sure how to post this so i will just post a link here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134747


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Damn dre we gotta start to step up the mkiv now


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Im off for 5 days.
This bitch better be driving by monday or else.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Im off for 5 days.
This bitch better be driving by monday or else.....

don't forget to tighten the fuel lines


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Im off for 5 days.
This bitch better be driving by monday or else.....

haha if you need help you know the numbers 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
don't forget to tighten the fuel lines
















please we dont need anymore of that Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

i pick up the new tow rig saturday mourning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_im not sure how to post this so i will just post a link here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134747

uhh WOW lol another 2.5 project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was sorta hoping this one would be finished first though haha. 
Following the MKIII 2.5 thread.
btw is the MKIV 2.5 turbo?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

get it running. Ive got something sitting next to me that should "top it off nicely" thats right. there done.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
uhh WOW lol another 2.5 project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was sorta hoping this one would be finished first though haha. 
Following the MKIII 2.5 thread.
btw is the MKIV 2.5 turbo?

Not *yet* its not


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_get it running. Ive got something sitting next to me that should "top it off nicely" thats right. there done. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I`ll have one ready for you in the next few weeks JC.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_I`ll have one ready for you in the next few weeks JC.

Are you guys talking about what I think youre talking about?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

baller


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hahaha yup


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Trying to figure out what it is...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The new clutch didnt get here in time because of the holidays.
Will have to finish it up next weekend.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Weak Sauce FTL


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*








tell me bout it.
guess i will be going to work monday.


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

i really want to put the 2.5l in my mk2


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (mk4chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4chris* »_i really want to put the 2.5l in my mk2









I`ll have a solution for that in the next few weeks. at least a Motor mount solution for bolt-in swaps. hit Dre up for wiring..... I don`t F with that stuff, it makes me dizzy.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_Trying to figure out what it is...

I wanna see this dang ol' valve cover. I'm only guessing here


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*

let me know on the motor mounts i don't mind wiring that would be great


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I wanna see this dang ol' valve cover. I'm only guessing here










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4148799


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4148799

Really really sick man. Very clever indeed. Pat on your back fellas.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Much more to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Much more to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cannot wait.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

really nice ... im going with a custom vavle cover too







not as nice as this one though .. im just gonna go with an 1/2" aluminum plate cut on a flow jet still gonna be alot nicer than the plastic one...
its funny how we are far away from each other but yet have the same kinds of idea ..thats the spirit
nice project wish you luck with everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAsSHiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*inspiration*

Words can't really sum up what I want to say after reading this from beginning to end. 
Everything i seen in here is the reason why i am starting school in jan to follow a dream/passion. Everything in this thread is nothing but inspiration to me and im sure to others. 
Beatiful work and I hope to see it in action one day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: inspiration (FastAsSHiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAsSHiz* »_Words can't really sum up what I want to say after reading this from beginning to end. 
Everything i seen in here is the reason why i am starting school in jan to follow a dream/passion. Everything in this thread is nothing but inspiration to me and im sure to others. 
Beatiful work and I hope to see it in action one day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thank you for the very kind words. I try to document as best I could while doing the build.
My newest builds(and older stuff) will be archived here. http://www.germanmods.com/forum/ that way I organize the information better.
If you every need anything shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: inspiration (Audi4u)*

Yo dre you gotta stop slackin and finish this car up man


----------



## FastAsSHiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*2.5 CAI intake question*

got a quick question. And i figure after seeing all the technical data in here this would be an awesome place to post the questions. Any help would be great. I recently bought from AWE Tuning a VF Engineering cold air intake for my 2.5 150hp rabbit. 
Sounds great I can feel a little more power, sound is good, and when I installed it, everything was fine not even a CEL. However I let it sit and later in the day an Engine light came on. just a solid yellow nothing flashing indicating something severe. 
Does anyone have any suggestions onto what it could be? I tried the trouble shooting on the instructions to eliminate those possibilities. And i have read up on some inserts you can putin the MAF housing that I haven't resorted to yet. 
I contacted AWE and they said to do a hard reset but I figured I would ask here to see if anyone had the same problem and tried the hard reset, so on as so forth. 
Any help and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 CAI intake question (FastAsSHiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAsSHiz* »_ got a quick question. And i figure after seeing all the technical data in here this would be an awesome place to post the questions. Any help would be great. I recently bought from AWE Tuning a VF Engineering cold air intake for my 2.5 150hp rabbit. 
Sounds great I can feel a little more power, sound is good, and when I installed it, everything was fine not even a CEL. However I let it sit and later in the day an Engine light came on. just a solid yellow nothing flashing indicating something severe. 
Does anyone have any suggestions onto what it could be? I tried the trouble shooting on the instructions to eliminate those possibilities. And i have read up on some inserts you can putin the MAF housing that I haven't resorted to yet. 
I contacted AWE and they said to do a hard reset but I figured I would ask here to see if anyone had the same problem and tried the hard reset, so on as so forth. 
Any help and suggestions would be appreciated. 









I would definetly FIRST get a VAG scan and start from there.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 CAI intake question (FastAsSHiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAsSHiz* »_
Does anyone have any suggestions onto what it could be? I tried the trouble shooting on the instructions to eliminate those possibilities. 









I posted an answer in your other thread. Sharons03jetta has built an insert piece that will fix your CEL no problem. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134754


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 1:33 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 CAI intake question (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
I posted an answer in your other thread. Sharons03jetta has built an insert piece that will fix your CEL no problem. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134754

sweeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAsSHiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 CAI intake question (mujjuman)*

awesome, i'll give that person a shout!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: inspiration (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Yo dre you gotta stop slackin and finish this car up man









Waiting for ups.....lol


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: inspiration (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Waiting for ups.....lol

excuses excuses


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: inspiration (Audi4u)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: inspiration (Patryk R32)*

















The solution is here! Did I mention "Single Mass Flywheel!"










_Modified by Audi4u at 6:28 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: inspiration (Audi4u)*

MoTeC baby!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: inspiration (XXX008XXX)*

WOW nice!!!!!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: inspiration (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: inspiration (1_BADHARE)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: inspiration (Audi4u)*

nice work dre sorry i am a bad friend and i couldn't make it


















_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: inspiration ([email protected])*

Is that a high-flow cat?








*crickets*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: inspiration (dumbassmozart)*

lol
nice pics


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good job Andre. Hope to see the car soon!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: inspiration (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Is that a high-flow cat?








*crickets*

Ha!
Nice...


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: inspiration (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Is that a high-flow cat?








*crickets*

I LOL'd


----------



## FastAsSHiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*Opinion please?*

I want to put projectors on my rabbit. I'm more into performance though so if these things are a paint in the a** to wire, install, etc, then i'll forget about it. Id rather spend the time bustin my hump to get more hp into the car. 
Anyone see these lights before or have them now?
http://store.migicar.com/golfgtihl.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Opinion please? (FastAsSHiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAsSHiz* »_I want to put projectors on my rabbit. I'm more into performance though so if these things are a paint in the a** to wire, install, etc, then i'll forget about it. Id rather spend the time bustin my hump to get more hp into the car. 
Anyone see these lights before or have them now?
http://store.migicar.com/golfgtihl.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

dude.....
dont thread jack.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinion please? (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_
dude.....
dont thread jack.








 
Agreed and plus those look cheep. Buy tmtunings if anything


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Opinion please? (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_
dude.....
dont thread jack.









We know you mean well, but that's twice just on this page


----------



## FastAsSHiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Opinion please? (dumbassmozart)*

You're right sorry bout that.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Opinion please? (FastAsSHiz)*








It's been pretty quiet in here. How's the progress going?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks fir waking me up...
will be woriking on it this weekend.
just received more parts.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*

Bump for updates.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*

their were some trans fitment problems thanks to vw







but all is sorted out..andre should be up and running ready to _"break"_ the motor in next weekend


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good to hear. Interested to see what's new.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

How did things go this weekend? Did you get everything worked out?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonyofam3* »_How did things go this weekend? Did you get everything worked out?

The car fired up on the new setup on Saturday







. I still need another couple weeks to finish the permanent wiring and final configurations.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Do work Dre. I wanna see dyno numbers!!!


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The car fired up on the new setup on Saturday







. I still need another couple weeks to finish the permanent wiring and final configurations. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's cool I cannot wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.germanmods.com/foru...&t=20


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Curious to know, why didn't the MoTeC 880 go into this rabbit?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Curious to know, why didn't the MoTeC 880 go into this rabbit? 

It did


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_http://www.germanmods.com/foru...&t=20

did you get the spark issue figured out?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*

Right now motec has my coil pack and dbw throttle body.
They are still working on it. But Im working on "plan b" incase they dont have a fix for me.
Just the clear things up. The motec works fine with the stock coils. I the issue is because i will be running 10 injectors I have to use all 8 of my injector drivers + 2(out of the 6 avaiable) ignition drivers. so that leaves me with only 4 igntion driver to run the 2.5 5cylinder. 
In order to fix the shortage of ignition drivers motec sells an Ignition expander. It takes 1 ignition driver from the motec ecu and splits it into 8.








The stock ignition coil has a dwell prtection circuit built in if the dwel is over a certain time it doesnt fire. While using the motec ignition expander below 300 rpms I guess they made the dwell extra long to fire up the most subborn race engines, but that puts it over the threshold for the oem vw coilpack.








Even though Motec has given me a answer I have bee doing some research on ignition coil options.
Plan B afforable
a 5 channel Igniter used on the old audi's
and 5 honda cbr 600 coilpacks.








Plan C expensive
A full AEM CDI twin fire 8 channel and 5 aem pencile coils
















I am open to suggestions
Not running the Ignition expander IS NOT an option.
Thanks.
Andre


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

did you buy our car trailer yet?? the car doesn't need to run as long as we can tow it to the track...have you never been to show n go or waterfest half the race cars are broken in the pits anyway no one would ever know


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_did you buy our car trailer yet?? the car doesn't need to run as long as we can tow it to the track...have you never been to show n go or waterfest half the race cars are broken in the pits anyway no one would ever know









lol thats not nice to say


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

I got an email yesterday that the engineers over at motec has a soultion for my spark issue.
Only thing left is for them to get the setting for the DBW throttlebody.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

great news, now we just need to buy our own dyno


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_great news, now we just need to buy our own dyno
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want my own dyno


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

So you are running MoTeC then? 
Can't wait to see the dyno numbers. I didn't really believe in that stuff until I saw numbers on a T61 civic making 630whp on a turbo rated to 630bhp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

What dyno was used for the pulls on the civic?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So you are running MoTeC then? 
Can't wait to see the dyno numbers. I didn't really believe in that stuff until I saw numbers on a T61 civic making 630whp on a turbo rated to 630bhp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The motec technically doesnt add hp. Its more for reliability and consistency.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Motec made the fix for the vw coil spark issue. They are still working on getting the setting for the DBW throttle body.
I really dont want to wire the car until i verify the coil issue is fixed. Should I ask them to ship the coil and trigger back now?
Or just wait until everything is done?


_Modified by Audi4u at 7:48 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

you might as well wait for everything to be done so that you have no faults in your wiring in the end


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

Good point.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

botch free installs


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

glad to see you still working on this. and a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to motec for figuring out all the info. thats why we pay for some of the best engine managment out there and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the best tuner i know (andre)


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the best tuner i know (andre)

got my vote for best tuner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
might have to revoke my vote if he doesn't get movin and get the ish done








Motec FTW
PID


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks guys
Couldn't have done it without you help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great friends.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Thanks guys
Couldn't have done it without you help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great friends.

im not your friend i don't even like you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I <3 [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I <3 [email protected]

are you wearing your T-shirt my g/f had made for you


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
are you wearing your T-shirt my g/f had made for you









hahah jeff you definitely should make one and have andre wear it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
hahah jeff you definitely should make one and have andre wear it

it's gonna be his pit crew jersey


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it's gonna be his pit crew jersey









hahaha i really wanna see that


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Andre,
This is what you need bro....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4255714


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

nice, those lifts look great


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Andre,
This is what you need bro....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4255714

Im goiing to look into that.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

That lift looks awesome. Shoulda thought of something like that for my senior project. Coulda gotten rich!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_That lift looks awesome. Shoulda thought of something like that for my senior project. Coulda gotten rich!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Good news!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WesGT-rVpE


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Good news!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WesGT-rVpE

Now any news on the throttle body?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*








to andre, the only man i know with a vw car battery bolted to his kitchen table so he can test his motec


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Now any news on the throttle body?

Nothing yet

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







to andre, the only man i know with a vw car battery bolted to his kitchen table so he can test his motec









lol
just need to find a place to mount 5 of those and use plug wires. BTW those coils are compatible with the stock ecu.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre, you sound like a thug


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Andre, you sound like a thug









I am>>>I told the coilpack if it diidnt spark I was going to punch it in the connector


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

baahahahaha


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I am>>>I told the coilpack if it diidnt spark I was going to punch it in the connector









Hahah, nice work man.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

heard you got some new coils since the ignition expander can't fire the OEM ones


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

wow, very interesting


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I think I'm going to build a "Thunder Bunny."


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_I think I'm going to build a "Thunder Bunny."

go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

what intake manifold is that?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_what intake manifold is that?

It was assembled by
http://www.heperformance.com/vwmore.html


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Update: She runs!!!(again...lol)
Video soon.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

very nice!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

lol nice


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Yo andre sorry i didnt make it by you this weekend but ive been sick as an effin dog, next weekend ill shoot by you tho


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Yo andre sorry i didnt make it by you this weekend but ive been sick as an effin dog, next weekend ill shoot by you tho

It's all good. If all goes well, I'll be driving the car to your house next weekend.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
It's all good. If all goes well, I'll be driving the car to your house next weekend. 










haha thats what im talkin about


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
It's all good. If all goes well, I'll be driving the car to your house next weekend. 










It's not done yet?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
It's not done yet?


















Shouldn't you be working on your e85 tune?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

E85 tune?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.drivingethanol.org/....aspx


----------



## moodyshark88 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

how many miles you got on it now?
absolutely incredible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Loving it. Spent the last 2 hours reading the thread! 
subscribed!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (moodyshark88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moodyshark88* »_how many miles you got on it now?
absolutely incredible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Loving it. Spent the last 2 hours reading the thread! 
subscribed!

on the car total of on the kit after i had it running again?
car is 4500mi
kit is 0mi
I didn't finished wiring the dbw throttlebody and radiator fan.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

only 4500miles? nice
so youre trying to tune a car on running on E-85?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_only 4500miles? nice
so youre trying to tune a car on running on E-85?

Its already done. Stroked1.8t mk2 golf ran [email protected] on street tires.








And he is planning to run more boost add a diff with better tires...lol Car is driven daily.
Good job Jason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

DYNO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

oh cool


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Its already done. Stroked1.8t mk2 golf ran [email protected] on street tires.








And he is planning to run more boost add a diff with better tires...lol Car is driven daily.
Good job Jason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Andre.....the tune has come a long way this weekend. Motec is amazing! Diff arrives tomorrow, still trying to figure out how to install it into my only means of transportation.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
Thanks Andre.....the tune has come a long way this weekend. Motec is amazing! Diff arrives tomorrow, still trying to figure out how to install it into my only means of transportation.









you can do it on a saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif andre how long did it take me to put the diff in your trans








o yeah and what was with all the cryin yesterday that you were gonna part the car out...then i get a message saying it is up and running and the motec is now working the magneti marelli tb


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
Thanks Andre.....the tune has come a long way this weekend. Motec is amazing! Diff arrives tomorrow, still trying to figure out how to install it into my only means of transportation.









I agree it can be done on a Saturday as long as you have all the tools. There are trade offs however... I pm'd you not to clutter the thread.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Update:
I made alot of progress this weekend(not as much as orginally planned). 
I had the car Idling for abot 5 hours straight. So far everything seems ok. 
What set me back this weekend was configuring and setting up the DBW systems. After working on if for 6 hours on Saturday to no avail. I decided my only option was to part it out or drive it over a cliff.....lol So sunday I decided to order an older DBW throttle from the mk4 24v. I emailed [email protected] and he told me mk5 throttle bodies are different from the mk4 throttle body because one opens clockwise and the other counterclockwise. (Thanks)
Armed with that information I figured that since the DBW motors has the ability to open and close the throttlebody, to fix it would be a simple reverse polarity to the motor.








10 mins and I had it working perfectly!!!
As a matter of fact it is so sensitive I had to put some lag into the settings. NOW I see why oem programming has it.
The other big item was the radiator fan It functions via duty cycle and has progressive speed. This was my 1st time configuring a system as such. It works flawlessly. The warmer the temp gets the faster the fan spins. now more low speed/high speed. The the t-stat opens you cant even hear the fans come on, because it starts off on the lowest setting.
I still have a few wires left to terminate. which i will work on today. And I am still waiting for an answer from Mangnecor about ignition wires.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Update:
As a matter of fact it is so sensitive I had to put some lag into the settings. NOW I see why oem programming has it.

All you need is WOT anyways


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

Lots of action.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_All you need is WOT anyways









lol
The ignition wires shipped from magencor today, should be here by friday.(i hope)
Tomorrow should be my 0 boost drive around base tune day


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
lol
The ignition wires shipped from magencor today, should be here by friday.(i hope)
Tomorrow should be my 0 boost drive around base tune day 









You mean its not broken in yet?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
You mean its not broken in yet?









no just broken already








are we gonna drive it or trailer it to show n go?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no just broken already








are we gonna drive it or trailer it to show n go?

lol
I took vacation 4/2-4/3 for dyno/break-in time. I know its a kinda soon but I'm under pressure by someone who shall remain nameless. 
Just make sure you bring the slicks....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

they are already packed in the truck and ready to blow your trans apart


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they are already packed in the truck and ready to blow your trans apart









hahahaha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they are already packed in the truck and ready to blow your trans apart

















I know you wish you have some real spark,, dont you....lol
the days of cell phone pics are officially over.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ok now tune it on 10 injectors for q16 and were set for the track haha


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

that **** looks good, maybe get some wire seperators for $2 at autozone


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_ok now tune it on 10 injectors for q16 and were set for the track haha

thats the easy part


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

I'm learning so much by reading this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does our engine have coilpacks originally, or is it a coilpack like the VR6s


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_I'm learning so much by reading this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does our engine have coilpacks originally, or is it a coilpack like the VR6s

It has individual coil packs


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
It has individual coil packs

lol thanks for understanding my post... i just realized it worded it wrong


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Good progress guys, glad its finally alive and kickin!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
lol thanks for understanding my post... i just realized it worded it wrong

haha np mujj


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

is it done yet? i just spent 2 hours reading this when i should have been writing papers for com 2. I might just have to get a rabbit now. shame on you for making me want something i had for some time i just didn't want to admit. 
ps, i'm only joking and having fun with you guys this is a great thread for the 2.5l motor. GREAT WORK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I had a small set back. But I don't want to mention it until I have a proper fix for it. (so far there are torque spec and procedures that I had to rewrite because they didn't work for me.)And available time is also an issue. Since it spring time everyone is coming out of hibernation and wants their cars tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't worry I won't leave you guys hanging.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Break that bread son.... err i mean nothing wrong with making money. do what you have to, in order to pay the bills.


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Audi4u you should write a book, and call it the Rabbit Bible. Thou shalt be powered by boost!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

update?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I won't have any updates until next week. Right now just testing some theories and hardware.
I also have to log Matt's car to get some base values on Sunday.
I just read some interesting info about the lambo garllado and want to see if the rabbits system is similar. 
Unfortunately I have to sandbag some of the stuff I'm working and the info I have verified. 
Trust me the next two weeks will have tons on new information/updates. Some info will not make it to the internet.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I won't have any updates until next week. Right now just testing some theories and hardware.
I also have to log Matt's car to get some base values on Sunday.
I just read some interesting info about the lambo garllado and want to see if the rabbits system is similar. 
Unfortunately I have to sandbag some of the stuff I'm working and the info I have verified. 
Trust me the next two weeks will have tons on new information/updates. Some info will not make it to the internet.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Lets do some logs this week after work. What day is good for you?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ Some info will not make it to the internet.










Thanks for everything so far


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_








Thanks for everything so far

Its sensitive material. If it all goes on here some people might steal ideas and what not.... oh wait a minute


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Oh I see...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

maybe Thursday. I appreciate your help.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_Oh I see...

lol its really not that sensitive. Just wanna keep a few things on the down low until everything is perfected


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

update?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*

Will have some updates Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow bro!
that looks sooo awesome. it made my heart skip a beat, seriously!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

thanks!
Wait till you hear it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

stil looking good


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

What no pasti-dip, stretched tires or non-roadworthy ride height?! Why am I reading this?








keeper coming:thumbup:


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahaha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

VIDEOS!















8-10psi (I never actually saw 10psi but the wastegate is a 10psi spring, so what the heck)
1st gear pull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyLK9HycVoo
rolling 2nd gear pull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neoX6I4A-M4
drive by outside car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxNir2kK610
2nd gear 7500rpms drive by outside car(my favorite love the eurojet exhaust note)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5sQw7BCrQc
southbend clutch








Don't saw I never gave you guys anything.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

is that i 5cyl turbo or a VRturbo







glad to see it back together andre let me know when you are ready to get that pig to the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

that exhaust sounds nice.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

Videos look good. I like the wooh! at the end of the 2nd gear pull. Like you're thinkgin "Wooh, what have I created, moohaaahaa ha..." 
Congratulations on getting it up and running so well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks. going to change the oil this weekend, then break in the clutch and trans for the next 1k miles.
After that i will see how much boost it takes to max out the 415cc injectors before I turn on the 2nd rail.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

E85 and bigger injectors


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

woh mama


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

sell the 415, put 72's as primary and I will send you my 1600's for your second rail


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

How do you know what you are revving to? Your tach isn't working it seems...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_How do you know what you are revving to? Your tach isn't working it seems...

Logging with the SEM


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_sell the 415, put 72's as primary and I will send you my 1600's for your second rail

You wont Andre


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Logging with the SEM

I mean real time on the street? Do you just set a rev limiter with the SEM?


----------



## moodyshark88 (May 10, 2008)

pure awesomeness!
when can i haz dis?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

[chant]market this kit! market this kit! market this kit![/chant]


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
I mean real time on the street? Do you just set a rev limiter with the SEM?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Do you love your Motec like I love my Motec? 
Its a Beautiful thing!


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

What size turbo are you running in your rabbit Andre?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_Do you love your Motec like I love my Motec? 
Its a Beautiful thing!

I sleep with it at night









_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_What size turbo are you running in your rabbit Andre?

GT3582R


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local dubber, sick car dude. were gonna roll to waterfest together right


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chrissisc0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissisc0* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local dubber, sick car dude. were gonna roll to waterfest together right









this car will be rolled into waterfest on a trailer ready to run in the outlaw quick 8 class








have you called NRG tech to make sure you can get a cage by waterfest yet???


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:16 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*have you called NRG tech to make sure you can get a cage by waterfest yet???* 

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:16 AM 6-10-2009_
 
You wont


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_ 
You wont

I'll think about it after I see one in Jeff's car.









Update: car is performing beautifully. Will perform 1st oil change this weekend. All I can think about is strapping it to a dyno










_Modified by Audi4u at 11:57 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I'll think about it after I see one in Jeff's car.









Update: car is performing beautifully. Will perform 1st oil change this weekend. All I can think about is strapping it to a dyno









_Modified by Audi4u at 11:57 AM 6-10-2009_

if i had the funds i would have my car done already, have you checked out any of the NRG tech caged cars dre? they do a sick job at a very resonable price


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

that thing sounds GOOD! I <3 my vr6 but i would rock that any day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

No cage, rip it to the 8th a couple times, then let her rip for the quarter until they kick you


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

wow andre you must not love me anymore. i didnt know the motec was in this car now. i cant wait to be using my motec again thats for sure.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

daaaaaamn that is HOTT!!!! wow!!!
sweet videos, and thanks for sharing!!
I have some questions... 
is 7500rpm limit too much for this engine? especially with boost? i mean, thats a 1700rpm increase from stock! 
is the turbo still giving boost at that rpm? 
are you gonna try and "fix" the rpm gauge? 
what is the CEL for? 
are you going to put TWO fuel rails, or just a larger one... i was a bit confused on that one. 
btw, your exhaust note sounds soooo good!!! it sounds like a super car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_daaaaaamn that is HOTT!!!! wow!!!
sweet videos, and thanks for sharing!!
I have some questions... 
is 7500rpm limit too much for this engine? especially with boost? i mean, thats a 1700rpm increase from stock! 
is the turbo still giving boost at that rpm? 
are you gonna try and "fix" the rpm gauge? 
what is the CEL for? 
are you going to put TWO fuel rails, or just a larger one... i was a bit confused on that one. 
btw, your exhaust note sounds soooo good!!! it sounds like a super car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Ill try to answer these ??'s for you as best as i can till Andre chimes in.
7500 RPM is definitely not too much for this engine. The car will make power up to this and the head is tested for flow higher than that RPM anyway.
The RPM quage will get "fixed" eventually, it just doesnt read because its not hooked up with the motec SEM just yet.
The CEL im guessing its because there are a lot of things that still arent hooked up to the motec yet so they are reading no values and setting it off. 
As for the fuel, Andres intake manifold is set up to run two individual fuel rails this way you can run a smaller set of injectors to make the car idle like stock and then program the secondary set for boost to compensate for the smaller first set


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Thanks Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
as far as rpm and cluster issues, those are on the very bottom of my priority list. I was actually surprise I only had 3 cation lights on...lmao Nothing is hooked up to the stock ecu at all.

Some data pulled for the motec memory yesterday.
I think this was a 2nd or 3rd gear pull
either way primary injectors are already maxed out.








That won't cut it. Going to figure the next size that will give me stock like drivability and the ability to run alternate fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

i told you i got 870's!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i told you i got 870's!!!

yours wont fit + i need 5 
I did find these though















(thanks jason)










_Modified by Audi4u at 2:14 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
As for the fuel, Andres intake manifold is set up to run two individual fuel rails this way you can run a smaller set of injectors to make the car idle like stock and then program the secondary set for boost to compensate for the smaller first set

Daaamn that is soo hardcore lol. 
Thanks for answering!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
Daaamn that is soo hardcore lol. 
Thanks for answering!

Car in now running on 750cc primary injectors and E85 fuel.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Car in now running on 750cc primary injectors and E85 fuel.









HAHAHAHAHA holy crap..... did you turn up the boost? and if your primaries are this big how big will your secondaries be?






















PS i like your style


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*

You never cease to amaze me with your project.... WOW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Can you plz tell me the reasoning behind using E85 again? I know I asked before, but I forgot and too lazy to search for it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_You never cease to amaze me with your project.... WOW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Can you plz tell me the reasoning behind using E85 again? I know I asked before, but I forgot and too lazy to search for it. 

E85 is like running race gas all the time however E85 is only about $2 a gallon so you are saving money at the gas pump and can make tons of power on it
the downside of E85 is that it takes in the neighborhood of 30% more fuel than standard gas to meet the same a/f ratios


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_
HAHAHAHAHA holy crap..... did you turn up the boost? and if your primaries are this big how big will your secondaries be?






















PS i like your style









Secondaries are going to be 1000cc and were just ordered yesterday


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Ok now take it all out of the rabbit and put it in my car.
Wow...... It's all I can say. 
We need a video of that thing out on 1&9. Hahaha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

lol engine swap!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

So Andre came by my house today and let me drive the car... let me first say how badass it feels to floor it in second and just burn the tires out. The car feels amazing with just minimal tuning. There is no doubt in my mind that the car is faster than a stage 2+ GTI where it stands right now. As long as it is dry on Monday Andre and I will be tuning the car better an uping the boost so stay tuned for more info and videos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Have you dyno'd it yet? Whenever you can, can you please post dyno + graph results?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_Have you dyno'd it yet? Whenever you can, can you please post dyno + graph results?









It hasn't been dyno'd yet but should be max two weeks before it does and a graph will definitely be posted once it has


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how much psi is it running right now and what are you guys shooting for?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

sweet


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_how much psi is it running right now and what are you guys shooting for?

Right now its at 10 psi but Monday it will be turned up to 15 psi and eventually the goal is 32 psi till 8000 RPM


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Right now its at 10 psi but Monday it will be turned up to 15 psi and eventually the goal is 32 psi till 8000 RPM


ROFL!!!!!! I can't wait to see the numbers when it's hold that much boost.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Right now its at 10 psi but Monday it will be turned up to 15 psi and eventually the goal is 32 psi till 8000 RPM

Are you guys running a stock transmission?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbonix)*

MoTeC FTW, glad to see some good progress in this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
Are you guys running a stock transmission?









stock trans except the diff


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock trans except the diff

wow thats impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

Keep up the good work Andre!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Talk about service. Ordered Saturday morning, showed up today.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sweet injectors


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

I guess you have to buy 1100cc to get 1000cc










_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 10:10 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

yea these are really 900cc injectors. more like false advertising. the modified (true 1000cc) injecttors are $125/each. saved $100. I almost bought 750cc for the same price as I paid for the 900cc.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Look at the ~fine print.
You'll get 1L flow form those at 4 bar pressure.
(assume they were tested at the typcial 3bar)
(you likley know this already)

-Jeff


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Look at the ~fine print.
You'll get 1L flow form those at 4 bar pressure.
(assume they were tested at the typcial 3bar)
(you likley know this already)

-Jeff


This is how they are advertised. You be the judge. false advertising?
http://www.fiveomotorsport.com...14100


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

it's says 1000cc at 3 bar, false advertising in my book


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_it's says 1000cc at 3 bar, false advertising in my book


I'm with him on this one.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_

I'm with him on this one.









x2, it's clearly stated 1000cc @ 3 bar...


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

bump?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Making progress. ~18 psi Have to get more videos and a trip to the track.
spins 3rd







the 750cc are maxed out, time to add the big boys.
Also got a r32 gas tank. going to slowly get everything together for the AWD portion.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

any guesses at power out put? 
and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for maxing out 750cc'ers you really need to get on a dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moodyshark88 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 18psi
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 4motion. Thats cool and all, but that takes away from it being a rabbit. I drive a rabbit with gti bumpers and that even makes me feel like a lair lol. Good luck regardless! 
can't wait for the vids


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (moodyshark88)*

get the bigger injectors in and turn the boost up







and stop in so we can power bleed the clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Making progress. ~18 psi Have to get more videos and a trip to the track.
spins 3rd







the 750cc are maxed out, time to add the big boys.
Also got a r32 gas tank. going to slowly get everything together for the AWD portion.


For that much torque/power, FWD is not very practical. Good move on AWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
For that much torque/power, FWD is not very practical. Good move on AWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_get the bigger injectors in and turn the boost up







and stop in so we can power bleed the clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do I know you? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*20psi spike*









If I'm not able to get some aftermarket motor mounts, I don't think I will be able to tune the car to make more power. Its making too much torque and the engine is flexing too much. I guess I'm at a brick wall until something changes.
The car is down right now because of 3rd gear wheel spin.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That might be a good thing.... 
AWD + new mounts


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_That might be a good thing.... 
AWD + new mounts









what mounts might those be?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
what mounts might those be?

I'm going to guess motor mounts


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
I'm going to guess motor mounts

wow, maybe I should have asked where will these new "motor mounts" come from? 
No aftermarket "motor mounts" are made for this application. so if he were to change the "motor mounts" what would he change them with? more stock "motor mounts" that will flex like the current stock mounts? you see the dilemma?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

andre you could always use the 2 vf mounts that will fit and have someone make a solid mount for the pasaanger side


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

only the bottom mount fits. noone makes the trans or engine mounts yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_only the bottom mount fits. noone makes the trans or engine mounts yet.









make the 2 up top solid, ed can make them no problem


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
make the 2 up top solid, ed can make them no problem

yea Andre, listen to Jeff and stop making everything so difficult


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_only the bottom mount fits. noone makes the trans or engine mounts yet.









I say you swap the bottom mount only and see where it leads you. you don't need anything from Ed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
I say you swap the bottom mount only and see where it leads you. you don't need anything from Ed.

he already has a VF bottom mount


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he already has a VF bottom mount

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
wow, maybe I should have asked where will these new "motor mounts" come from? 
No aftermarket "motor mounts" are made for this application. so if he were to change the "motor mounts" what would he change them with? more stock "motor mounts" that will flex like the current stock mounts? you see the dilemma?

Dude, I have no idea. I'm in no way connected with this project/build except for watching the thread and posting "great job







rool:" 
All I did was repost what might be next on his to-do list... or at least the newest additions to his to-do list... or at least what I THINK are the newest additions to his to-do list... 
I've never built a turbo car before, and I know nothing about it. I'm just a spectator.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
yea Andre, listen to Jeff and stop making everything so difficult


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

get off the Vortex and go fix that pipe


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_get off the Vortex and go fix that pipe









the shop wasn't open today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre when r u buying a tig so we can just do this ourselves?
do you have an extra set of stock motor mounts?


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:40 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Not any good updates. The turbo compressor housing moved when the boost pipe hit the highway. I have to remove the turbo to reposition it.
I found out late, I had to order a new axle ,90 degree silicon hose and t-bolt clamp.
will post pics in a few minutes. 
Car won't make it to waterfest this year.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

you never call me when you need anything andre. its like you forgot about me. stop being a jamacan and stop by the shop!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hey, thanks for the update. sorry about what happened.... hope you can get it resolved soon.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GrkPranksta69)*

I love how that axle looks. that tends to happen when you make POWER! (insert He-Man pic here ( I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!))


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I should be back up in a couple weeks.
Then it's dyno time!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I should be back up in a couple weeks.
Then it's dyno time! 


Good dyno it before you break more stuff.
You got to love how being on the edge of the unknown you have no idea whats going to happen next. Keep up the good work pushing the limits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_

Good dyno it before you break more stuff.


That's what I was thinking....lol


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Worked on it yesterday, having some issues getting to 2 bolts on the turbo. Once i get them loose i will be good to go..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre you should stop by my house one day and check out out my car, your opinion and inputs would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Making progress. ~18 psi Have to get more videos and a trip to the track.
spins 3rd







the 750cc are maxed out, time to add the big boys.
Also got a r32 gas tank. going to slowly get everything together for the AWD portion.


Wait Wait Wait...you telling me you didn't tell me you were going to go AWD!?







I'm hurt. I'm going to get my new manifold in my car next week and I am going to try to shoot up there to check out your car and get a software update for my car. So clear up some space in that crowded driveway for me!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre you should stop by my house one day and check out out my car, your opinion and inputs would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How about Sunday? Please provide the























_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_

Wait Wait Wait...you telling me you didn't tell me you were going to go AWD!?







I'm hurt. I'm going to get my new manifold in my car next week and I am going to try to shoot up there to check out your car and get a software update for my car. So clear up some space in that crowded driveway for me!!!









Depending on how it goes on Saturday you could be me camera man ...lol......If your not scared.lmao


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I cant wait to see the rabbit AWD!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Depending on how it goes on Saturday you could be me camera man ...lol......If your not scared.lmao










WORD!!!!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

DO WORK!


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_updates?

Waiting for some parts to be delivered today. I've actually been driving the car with no boost for the past 2-3week. 
waiting for a silicon hose and some hangers to make sure IF that pipe ever pops of again, it doesn't hit the ground.
I also think the torque completely destroyed the bottom dog bone mount. I feel alot of engine movement while driving, even without boost.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Is your bottom-end stock?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Is your bottom-end stock?

No. Pistons and rods are done


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

So you got the $550 belt drive fuel pump on the way?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

pop the hood have someone look at the motor as you hold the brake and let the clutch out to see just how much it moves. But I am sure you knew that already.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
No. Pistons and rods are done

Whats the CR?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

pick up your parts or junk it


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Whats the CR?

9:1


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ 9:1 

Hows throttle off idle? Is it a pig?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Hows throttle off idle? Is it a pig?
 actually part throttle is better than stock. Don't forget with a trubo you will get to atmospheric quicker. and also the timing has alot to do with it. Im running more timing that any chip on the market. 
I got the hose problem fixed. Took it out just to make sure 3rd gear still spins. 








I LOVE this car.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

ah yeah, wasnt looking at the whole picture I guess. I thought running w/o boost w/lower CR would have killed throttle responce... standalone to the rescue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ actually part throttle is better than stock. Don't forget with a trubo you will get to atmospheric quicker. and also the timing has alot to do with it. Im running more timing that any chip on the market. 
I got the hose problem fixed. Took it out just to make sure 3rd gear still spins. 








I LOVE this car.

hey baby. how are you? lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
hey baby. how are you? lol

wtf? you cheating on me now? is it because he is black?


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

andre!!!how are you? long time since i seen you..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
wtf? you cheating on me now? is it because he is black?


He is white too.......but he listen to me. we don't communicate


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_andre!!!how are you? long time since i seen you..

Hit me up. lunch on me


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
He is white too.......but he listen to me. we don't communicate









Palumbo? Id say more red than anything....








Got some goodies for you.Hit me up!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

Hello, (echos hello 4 times) is anyone out there, (echos out there 4 time).


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol
I daily drive the car, but need an assistant so I can fine tune/dyno.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_lol
I daily drive the car, but need an assistant so I can fine tune/dyno.

you know where to find me.... plus i know motec


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
you know where to find me.... plus i know motec









Get to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

andre wtf you can't stop by and visit anymore


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I have been trying for the past 2 weeks.
You think I like driving around without my front lip...lmao


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wow. you go see white jeff but not white chris??? whats up with that??? i know jeff has those bigger lips and all but geez!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_wow. you go see white jeff but not white chris??? whats up with that??? i know jeff has those bigger lips and all but geez!!

its because my g/f has a big ol' butt like a black girl, thats why he likes to come visit me


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its because my g/f has a big ol' butt like a black girl, thats why he likes to come visit me
















lmfao!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

any new updates on the 2.5t?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Andre,
What's going on buddy?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtn_dub* »_any new updates on the 2.5t?









The 2.5t is running really well. working on installing the 2nd fuel pump, in order to enable the 2nd row of injectors.
Right now I am focused on completing project mk4.5t(mk4 with 2.5t swap). I need to finish the swap so that I will have a back up to drive if I break something....lol

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Andre,
What's going on buddy?

Hey mr. MIA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Hey mr. MIA
MIA??!?!?!? Im here every day in the shop. Your the one that's MIA... u never visit us...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

He was here on Saturday and left with out even saying goodbye


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_He was here on Saturday and left with out even saying goodbye








Well at least you got a HELLO... i don't even get that anymore


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The 2.5t is running really well. working on installing the 2nd fuel pump, in order to enable the 2nd row of injectors.
Right now I am focused on completing project mk4.5t(mk4 with 2.5t swap). I need to finish the swap so that I will have a back up to drive if I break something....lol
Hey mr. MIA

you are now known as andre, the jamacan ghost


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You should turn the MK4 into a road course machine and come road course with me.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damn Andre, your friends are sensitive.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

its all in good fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

crushed a bmw 135 on a closed course


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

thats my dawg


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_crushed a bmw 135 on a closed course









HAHAHAHAHA right a "closed course" 
ps i <3 this smiley


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

where have you been?


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

38 pages, ughh....
can someone give me the summary?
setup? hp numbers?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_38 pages, ughh....
can someone give me the summary?
setup? hp numbers?


OR... You could do like everyone else on the tex and just read through it.








You also may get away with it by saying please. lol


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamZleep* »_
You also may get away with it by saying please. lol

meh....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1vw)*

Garrett turbo, built motor, engine management


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

yep, i kinda skimmed the pics.
i'm getting a 10' Golf 2.5 on thursday.
trying to get some ideas on how to void my warranty


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1vw)*

may have to wait a little for software


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*

yeah, the 10' is direct inj.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1vw)*

Actually it's MPFI just like the 2.5's before it.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (edb4)*

yeah, some bonehead sales rep told me that.
i since figured out it wasn't. 
that's even better though, easier to mod.
OP, sorry for all the commentary. I'll shut up now


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1vw)*

How is your cold starting








get anything done with your pumps? Ready for some big boost this spring?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

cold start is near perfect.
So far 12 degrees is the coldest its got so far. no issues starting it that cold. 
I did switch from e85 back to gasoline until winter is over.
Nice to have choices


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

was wondering what was going on that a 2nd injector bank was needed but e85 would explain a lot.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_was wondering what was going on that a 2nd injector bank was needed but e85 would explain a lot. 

Part of the reason. I wanted enough fuel to safely support 600+wheel with out using very large injectors. That way I can retain stock like coldstart, driveability and gas mileage.


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

how come this thread has gone so quiet lately. And the pics dont seem to work anymore have literally just gone through the whole thread. And WOW, Audi4u respect to you, very knowledgeable bugger. Might have to bother you sometime soon, am wanting to get this 2.5L engine over to UK, pretty much do the same thing but in a golf rallye or rado with haldex.. So am trying to gather info on pistons, con rods, ECU system, timing chain, things to look out for, etc.whats the current status, in process of 4wheel drive..
p.s. sorry if this post is a bit mummbled up, vwvortex lost my post with a error message.. so i used wiredshark, captured the frame, converted it to text and got it back, because i couldnt be arsed to write it again










_Modified by Sc0rian at 6:06 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Sc0rian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sc0rian* »_how come this thread has gone so quiet lately. And the pics dont seem to work anymore have literally just gone through the whole thread. And WOW, Audi4u respect to you, very knowledgeable bugger. Might have to bother you sometime soon, am wanting to get this 2.5L engine over to UK, pretty much do the same thing but in a golf rallye or rado with haldex.. So am trying to gather info on pistons, con rods, ECU system, timing chain, things to look out for, etc.whats the current status, in process of 4wheel drive..
p.s. sorry if this post is a bit mummbled up, vwvortex lost my post with a error message.. so i used wiredshark, captured the frame, converted it to text and got it back, because i couldnt be arsed to write it again









_Modified by Sc0rian at 6:06 PM 4-3-2010_

Thanks for the compliment








I know some of the pictures are not working(damn linux servers







) 
Just let me know what info you need and I will get it to you.
As far as the car goes, Its running great. I drive it daily.
Thanks
Andre


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on those nice numbers


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I am just getting started


----------



## bivw mk2 rallye (Jun 17, 2010)

hello iam a new guy here (dutche man) 
respect for the 5cilinder turbo :thumbup:
i drive whit a mk2 rallye r32/rotrex 4motion on 475+hp 
here a littel movie there its only 440hp from 3th gear 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBQYCK_OqRo

and also the 4motion test whit out the rotrex in the snow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp6Q5X3h_Iw&feature=related

any way i gona sell my engine end now i would build a 2.5 5cilinder whit a garret 3788r
i whana now if there a exhaust manifold,s for turbo modifie ??
i also whats for a other aluminium inlet manifold
in europa wy dont have the 2.5 5cilinder,s lott of guy dont now the exist! so i gona buy one from the use and ship it to holland
my JE pistons and h-beam rods would be from intergrated engenering
the turbo from 034 motorsport 

a friend of my build also a 2.5 5cilinder whit 720hp 850nm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63k8Hh1Etrw

so iff any one can give more details or information where i can buy parts like 

good clutche (tripple platte)
inlet manifold
exhaust manifold
injectors 
ect ect please let me now 

regards corne


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That motor has all the parts I've been try to get made for the last 12months. 

Electric water pump
Redesigned oil filter housing.

:banghead:


Looking good. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

Audi4u said:


>


Great numbers! I have a few questions. 

Is the graph adjusted at all, because though the axis for hp and torque match, they don't cross at 5252?

I was wondering with your turbo project why you stayed with a MAF and didn't convert to MAP with the SEM? 

With the 034 ECU, is there a plug and play harness available? I wish we had real support for SEM as the Honda folks do. There are a number of stand-alone ECUs available that simply plug into the factory harness for Honda.

Great work leading the charge!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything new? How's she running?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I am trying to change some things around, but haven't had much time to work on it.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Audi4u said:


> That motor has all the parts I've been try to get made for the last 12months.
> 
> Electric water pump
> Redesigned oil filter housing.
> ...


 
I'd kill for a redesigned oil filter housing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Audi4u said:


> I am trying to change some things around, but haven't had much time to work on it.


 
I need to pick your brain here pretty soon. The engine I'm setting up for R&D I think will be on standalone- Most of the sensors look pretty basic but I'd like to get a head start on setting up & tuning the cam position. 

Is yours intake cam only, or a later engine with both? 

Pete


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I need to pick your brain here pretty soon. *The engine I'm setting up for R&D* I think will be on standalone- Most of the sensors look pretty basic but I'd like to get a head start on setting up & tuning the cam position.
> 
> Is yours intake cam only, or a later engine with both?
> 
> Pete


 I like this!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I need to pick your brain here pretty soon. The engine I'm setting up for R&D I think will be on standalone- Most of the sensors look pretty basic but I'd like to get a head start on setting up & tuning the cam position.
> 
> Is yours intake cam only, or a later engine with both?
> 
> Pete


I have an adjuster on the intake only. I spoke to someone in this forum that said ALL 5cylinder have intake only adjuster. I haven't see a 09-10 motor to to say for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I was originally told the camshafts were different between early and late. I have since confirmed this is not the case. 

Our motor is here, I already sorta killed it though, pulled the cams out already haha. I am going to pull the pan and figure out some main studs and probably some main caps for it shortly. 

I thought it was an 8 bolt crank- dissapointed to see the 6 bolt pattern on there. If we start making some real power that will become an issue. 

Any hints on what frequency etc you are using to drive the VVT solenoid? I can always go borrow / test drive ( :laugh: ) a rabbit and then jam a scope in that plug if we need. 

The head looks good, I've already read the cams in and determined the valve lift profile. It's weaksauce- but has a decent amount of lift. No big surprise there w/ the torque these make n/a. Already identified a problem in the valvetrain, but it won't be too hard to solve.

:thumbup:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I was originally told the camshafts were different between early and late. I have since confirmed this is not the case.
> 
> Our motor is here, I already sorta killed it though, pulled the cams out already haha. I am going to pull the pan and figure out some main studs and probably some main caps for it shortly.
> 
> ...


 I am happy yo hear the cams are all the same. that means the horsepower difference is mostly software. 
As far as the VVT solenoid, right now I dont use it. I have to keep my cams locked in position because I use the intake cam to sync the standalone and if If the cam is able to advance or retard then i would have to also write i map to make sure the SEM remains in sync. 

Even thought that would be nice it is very time consuming. I guess the easiest way to accomplish this would be to log the oem ecu. 

Sorry it took so long to reply 

Andre


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if anyone figures out the VVT on standalone let me know... having to figure that out myself is whats holding me back from making the switch


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> if anyone figures out the VVT on standalone let me know... having to figure that out myself is whats holding me back from making the switch


 What exactly do you want to know? Its basically controlled by PWM. 

What standalone do you want to use?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

looking into either running 034 since its already been done or AEM EMS because I work for an authorized dealer/tuner. Was told earlier the major headache was getting it to work with the 4 window unequally spaced cam rotor though calibrating pulse width modulation isn't beyond my comprehension... was playing with synthesizers for years before going to school for EFI tuning


----------



## valenntin767 (Jul 12, 2010)

*turbo rabbit*

i got a 2007 jetta 2.5 

nothin special 
with a 50 trim under the hood at 6 pounds and i threw down 295 whp and 325 torque 

now, i am running it on 11 pounds and that ****er is a hellofa lot faster than my buddies apr stage 2 gti 

no doubt, the motor in the 2.5 is great, but money wise and time wise, get a gti and be happy with it


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread is a great inspiration Audi4u!

I would love to make my Rabbit a standalone. I picked up a MS-II for my MK1 Caddy to sharpen my tuning canines before trying for a standalone Rabbit. However a big brick wall is smog is a ton more strict on my Rabbit. I could get away with not smoging it for a few years but I would want it legal just in case. Is your Rabbit code free? If so what are you doing to fool the stock ECU into seeing the correct O2 sensor values?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

valenntin767 said:


> i got a 2007 jetta 2.5
> 
> nothin special
> with a 50 trim under the hood at 6 pounds and i threw down 295 whp and 325 torque
> ...


seems a little high for 6psi. prove it.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

ENRGZR said:


> seems a little high for 6psi. prove it.


x323456765342345432. I'm at 7psi on a 50trim, I'd be lucky to have 230...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Are we talking T3's here? If so, 50 trim seems a bit small...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

magics5rip said:


> Are we talking T3's here? If so, 50 trim seems a bit small...


 t3/t4 for me. Just the precision t3/t4, 50trim, .63a/r.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Turbo Setup for sale!!!!*

I have found an awd setup, the current turbo kit won't work with the setup. 
What's for sale? See below. 

Custom Turbo Manifold[t3 flange] 
Custom Turbo Downpipe[vband] 
Catalytic converter 
3inch eurojet exhaust with reasonator 
Fwd trans with quiafe differential already installed 
Stock fwd trans 

It seemed like way more parts in my head...lol 

Not for sale: 
Turbo 
Wastegate 
Injectors 
Intake manifold 
Intercooler and piping 

Any questions email me [email protected] 

Thanks 
Andre 

Intercooler


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> t3/t4 for me. Just the precision t3/t4, 50trim, .63a/r.


 Ah there is the detail I was missing! (the AR!) I kept thinking back to my 2.0l days of running a 50 trim but that was on a .48 A/R


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for a great read.. again


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

valenntin767 said:


> i got a 2007 jetta 2.5
> 
> nothin special
> with a 50 trim under the hood at 6 pounds and i threw down 295 whp and 325 torque
> ...


Id like to see this car, as would alot of other people who are doubting your numbers. Lets get more info here. :bs:


----------

